# The Hobbit Trivia



## BlackCaptain (Feb 17, 2003)

LOTR has got its trivia, Bag End's got its (or is that the Hall of Fire?) so im gonna start a The Hobbit trivia game! If youve played it at all in the LOTR section, it works just the smame... 


How many teethses does Gollum haveses?


----------



## FoolOfATook (Feb 17, 2003)

Six

Why does Beorn call the Carrock "The Carrock"?


----------



## Mirabella (Feb 17, 2003)

Because he calls things like that carrocks...it is The Carrock because it's the closest one to his home.

Who was the first Dwarf to ring Bilbo's doorbell?


----------



## FoolOfATook (Feb 17, 2003)

Dwalin 

Who is Galion?


----------



## Mithlond (Feb 17, 2003)

The drunken Elf in Thranduil's wine cellar.

What colour was Balin's beard?


----------



## Aulë (Feb 18, 2003)

White

Where did the Forest Elves' wine come from?


----------



## Eriol (Feb 18, 2003)

Dorwinion

What is the answer of the first riddle in the riddle game?


----------



## Aulë (Feb 18, 2003)

Mountain

Who were the 2 first dwarves to meet Beorn?


----------



## Mirabella (Feb 18, 2003)

Thorin and Dori

What type of tree did Fili and Kili take refuge in?


----------



## ssgrif (Feb 18, 2003)

This is a total guess, but would it have been a Mallorn?


----------



## Mirabella (Feb 18, 2003)

No, no mallorns in the Hobbit


----------



## DurinLongBeard (Feb 18, 2003)

a tall larch

Who did bilbo relieve of duty when he gave bard the arkenstone?


----------



## BlackCaptain (Feb 18, 2003)

im guessing Thorin? Probly not though...


----------



## Flame of Udûn (Feb 19, 2003)

Bombur.
What is Laketown's real name?


----------



## Aulë (Feb 19, 2003)

Esgaroth

What was the first thing that Bilbo picked up from Smaug's hoard?


----------



## Eriol (Feb 19, 2003)

a golden cup

what were the animals mentioned in the description of Beorn's house and surroundings?


----------



## BlackCaptain (Feb 19, 2003)

bears deer and squirrel?


----------



## DurinLongBeard (Feb 19, 2003)

cattle, horses and thats all cause bees are insects

what were the trolls names that the company ran into?


----------



## Mirabella (Feb 19, 2003)

Bert, Bill and Tom

What color was Thorin's hood?


----------



## BlackCaptain (Feb 19, 2003)

Sky blue

Try this WITHOUT using the book:
What two Dwarves scout ahead in the mountain pass?


----------



## DurinLongBeard (Feb 19, 2003)

Fili and Kili-nice and easy

umm, who was the dwarf who agreed to go partially down to smaugs lair with biblo>


----------



## FoolOfATook (Feb 20, 2003)

I'm fairly sure that it's Balin.

If that's right, and I think it is, then:

According to the narrator, what is "the bravest thing that Bilbo ever did"? 

I'm wasting one of the questions from the Guild of Tolkienology ranking tests, but I'm trying not to use the book at all in this thread, and I'm too tired to think of an original question.


----------



## Flame of Udûn (Feb 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DurinLongBeard _
> *cattle, horses and thats all cause bees are insects*


Insects are animals.


----------



## Theoden_king (Feb 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FoolOfATook _
> *I'm fairly sure that it's Balin.
> *



It was Balin


----------



## Eriol (Feb 20, 2003)

I'm fairly sure it was going down the tunnel into Smaug's lair... but it's been some years since I read it.

If it's right: What was the instrument played by Thorin at the Unexpected Party?


----------



## Aulë (Feb 20, 2003)

A Harp

What was the name of the raven that helped the dwarves?


----------



## Mirabella (Feb 20, 2003)

Roac, son of Carc

What was the name of the king for whom the spears had been made that were found amongst the treasure?


----------



## Eriol (Feb 20, 2003)

Bladorthin

What are the insults used by Bilbo to attract the spiders of Mirkwood? (I love that one...)


----------



## Sarah (Feb 20, 2003)

Attercop! Attercop!


----------



## Goldberry (Feb 20, 2003)

and Tom Noddy, or something like that.


----------



## FoolOfATook (Feb 21, 2003)

Attercop, Tomnoddy, Crazy Cob, Lazy Lob

I just explained (well, copied Douglas A. Anderson's explanation) the names over in a thread in Bag End, so I've inadvertenly broken my own "no-books" rule for this thread. Given that, I'll let whoever posts next have the honour of the next question.


----------



## Aulë (Feb 21, 2003)

Yay! I am honored!

OK, How did the Goblins know that Bilbo was by the eastern exit to the Goblin caves?


----------



## Theoden_king (Feb 21, 2003)

They could see his shadow as he got stuck in the door.

Which races took part in the battle of the five armies?


----------



## Aulë (Feb 21, 2003)

Dwarves, Elves, Men, Orcs, Wargs.

The 6th "army" was that of the Eagles.


What accompanied the Orcs and Wargs to the Lonely Mountain?


----------



## Eriol (Feb 21, 2003)

A swarm of bats.

What were the methods for killing/cooking dwarves contemplated by the Trolls?


----------



## Theoden_king (Feb 21, 2003)

At the moment i can only remember them planning to sit on them and squash them


----------



## BlackCaptain (Feb 21, 2003)

cooking, pie, roast them, boil, mince, or squash 'em

How many possible "Good Morning's" does Gandalf question Bilbo about?


----------



## Goldberry (Feb 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MorgulKing _
> *cooking, pie, roast them, boil, mince, or squash 'em
> 
> How many possible "Good Morning's" does Gandalf question Bilbo about? *



Do you mean its a good morning, or a morning to be good on, or do you wish me to have a good morning whether I want to or not. Then later he says now you mean it won't be a good morning until you have gotten rid of me.

Is it those 4?


----------



## BlackCaptain (Feb 24, 2003)

sory fir takin so long... ya you may go...


----------



## Lúthien Séregon (Feb 25, 2003)

Yep it's 4...

Try this one without using the book for referencing...which dwarf spotted the festivity lights of the Elves in Mirkwood the THIRD time they appeared?


----------



## ssgrif (Feb 25, 2003)

Bombur?


----------



## Aulë (Feb 25, 2003)

No, Bombor was asleep.
I think it's either Fili or Kili...


----------



## Elendil3119 (Feb 25, 2003)

Almost positive it was Kili. Who was the first dwarf that Bilbo got out of the barrels?

BTW hi everybody...I'm new here...


----------



## BlackCaptain (Feb 25, 2003)

Thorin

How many times does Bilbo recall Bag End on his entire journey?


----------



## Angoreth (Feb 25, 2003)

5?


what type of animale was the guirdian of the boat?


----------



## DurinLongBeard (Feb 25, 2003)

A deer,

Where did Biblo have to meet the dwarves before they started the journey to the mountain?


----------



## BlackCaptain (Feb 25, 2003)

The Green Dragon Inn

Who asks what a _Burrahobbit_ is doing in his pocket?


----------



## olorin the maia (Feb 25, 2003)

that would be William the Troll, who had caught Bilbo trying to pinch his purse.


What are the names of the two swords Gandalf and Thorin find in the trolls' plunder?


----------



## FoolOfATook (Feb 25, 2003)

Orcrist aka the Goblin-cleaver aka Biter
Glamdring aka Foehammer aka Beater

What Hobbit used to feature Gandalf's fireworks at his celebrations every Midsummer's Eve?


----------



## Idril (Feb 26, 2003)

Was it Old Took?


----------



## Angoreth (Feb 26, 2003)

no it was a hart but it was shaped like a deer and it had wings.


whitch two dwarfs had yellow beards?


----------



## Aulë (Feb 26, 2003)

Kili and Fili

Idril is up next- he got the Old Took question right.


----------



## Angoreth (Feb 26, 2003)

oh sorry, how do you time when your up next?


----------



## Aulë (Feb 26, 2003)

You are up when you answer a question correctly.
Unfortunately, some players assume that their answer is correct, and ask a question without clarification.
So, when they are wrong, all sorts of confusion results.
This happened in my 'footsteps in Moria' question.

The best thing to do is either go with the flow, and forget about the incorectly answered question, or, mention that it was answered incorrectly when you answer the current question, and re-ask it.


----------



## Idril (Feb 26, 2003)

What does "no it was a hart but it was shaped like a deer and it had wings" refer to (Angoreth's previous ans.)

Anyway thanks Pippin_Took.

Who said "You have nice manners for a thief and a liar!"


----------



## FoolOfATook (Feb 26, 2003)

Smaug! That's one of my all time favorite lines in anything that Tolkien ever wrote.

Who leads the Dwarves that come to Thorin's aid in the defense of Erebor?


----------



## Aulë (Feb 26, 2003)

He was referring to his previous question, in which someone answered incorrectly.


----------



## Idril (Feb 26, 2003)

Gosh - I've just noticed - I've become a Guildsman!

Anyway, was it Dain?


----------



## ssgrif (Feb 26, 2003)

you're correct Idril. It was Thorins cousin Dain.

Can I ask a question? Easy one:

What is Fili's most hated food?


----------



## DurinLongBeard (Feb 26, 2003)

Sorry Pippin_Took and everyone else. I thought I was right, next time I will double check with the book or something! I didn't know it was a hart with the shape of a deer. Sorry.


----------



## FoolOfATook (Feb 26, 2003)

A hart IS a deer. It's another word for "stag", although it's properly used to refer to a male European red deer, and even more properly for a male European red deer after its crown antlers have formed. (Thank you Webster's New World College Dictionary, Fourth Edition).

I looked up the passage in _The Hobbit_



> There was a flying sound of hooves on the road ahead. Out of the gloom suddenly came the shape of a flying deer.



Later references are made to "the hart". And the use of the term "flying" refers to the speed with which the deer is running. He wasn't actually a winged, flying deer. Besides, if the deer had been literally flying, there would have been no sound of hooves. 

Durin Longbeard was right in his answer.


----------



## olorin the maia (Feb 26, 2003)

After the Dwarves' escape from the Woodelves' caves in cargo barrels, Fili told Bilbo he could eat anything "for hours on end...but not an apple." His barrel had been used to hold apples, and was full of the smell.


----------



## ssgrif (Feb 27, 2003)

Well done Olorin! Your turn now...


----------



## DurinLongBeard (Feb 27, 2003)

Thanks FoolOfATook!!!!!!! Well Pippin_Took... my "assumption" was correct!


----------



## Angoreth (Feb 27, 2003)

I asked what type of animale was the gouirdian of the boat, and in the book it said it was a hart, you said it was a deer.


----------



## DurinLongBeard (Feb 27, 2003)

> A hart IS a deer. It's another word for "stag",



I don't see what so hard about this. FoolOfATook looked it up, they are the same thing. Its like automobile=car OR hart=deer


----------



## Flame of Udûn (Feb 28, 2003)

Whose question is it?


----------



## Idril (Feb 28, 2003)

I believe it's Olorin the Maia or DurinLongBeard


----------



## DurinLongBeard (Mar 1, 2003)

It's Olorin's turn for a question but seeing as it has been a while, I guess I will get this thread going once more...

Who scrambles out of their tree and helps Biblo into it before the Wargs come?


----------



## olorin the maia (Mar 2, 2003)

sorry, I've been away. Dori was the Dwarf who (at Thorin's bidding) actually got down out of the tree he was in and helped Bilbo climb up, just as the wolves trotted into the clearing.

I'll try to be more prompt next time....


----------



## DurinLongBeard (Mar 2, 2003)

Its okay 
Anways, good job! Ask away...


----------



## olorin the maia (Mar 2, 2003)

Who said 

"By the beard of Durin! I wish I had Gandalf here!"


----------



## BlackCaptain (Mar 2, 2003)

Bilbo? Probly not though...


----------



## Mirabella (Mar 2, 2003)

Thorin, after Bilbo confesses turning the Arkenstone over to Bard.

What became of the Master of Laketown?


----------



## olorin the maia (Mar 3, 2003)

he succumbed to the so-called 'dragon- sickness', and took most of the gold Bard gave him for the help of the Lake-people. He died of starvation in the Waste, deserted by his companions.

who told Bard where to look for the weak spot in Smaug's armor?


----------



## Angoreth (Mar 3, 2003)

o.k. then I am very sorry I thought that it had to b specific,please forgive me. I was wrong.


----------



## Mablung (Mar 3, 2003)

Bilbo

What were Smaug's 3 titles?


----------



## olorin the maia (Mar 3, 2003)

no, it wasn't Bilbo. He discovered the weak spot, but didn't meet Bard until after the dragon was dead....


----------



## Idril (Mar 3, 2003)

Was it the old thrush?


----------



## Aulë (Mar 3, 2003)

Yes, that's right- you're up


----------



## Idril (Mar 3, 2003)

What was the colour of the hood and cloak Bilbo borrowed from Dwalin?


----------



## Aulë (Mar 3, 2003)

Dark Green


----------



## Idril (Mar 3, 2003)

yup - you're up


----------



## Aulë (Mar 3, 2003)

Who said it:
"Somebody must climb a tree and see if he can get his head above the roof and have a look around. The only way is to choose the tallest tree that overhangs the path."


----------



## Idril (Mar 3, 2003)

Thorin to Bilbo in Mirkwood.


----------



## Aulë (Mar 3, 2003)

Correct


----------



## Idril (Mar 3, 2003)

What did the Goblins call 'Beater' and 'Biter'?


----------



## Elendil3119 (Mar 3, 2003)

Glamdring and Orchrist, right?


----------



## Idril (Mar 3, 2003)

yes you're right - you're up then


----------



## Elendil3119 (Mar 3, 2003)

In the dungeons of the Elf King, who was the first dwarf that Bilbo got out of a cell?


----------



## Celebthôl (Mar 3, 2003)

balin?


----------



## Elendil3119 (Mar 3, 2003)

Correct, so you're up next.


----------



## Celebthôl (Mar 3, 2003)

What were the passages take to get to the back door in the Goblins lair?


----------



## Elendil3119 (Mar 3, 2003)

If I understand the question correctly, its seven right and six left.


----------



## Celebthôl (Mar 4, 2003)

yeah, your go


----------



## Elendil3119 (Mar 4, 2003)

In the Battle of 5 Armies, which of the 5 armies was the first to charge?


----------



## Gwindor (Mar 4, 2003)

It was the elven host. As always, raining death upon their foes with their famous bows followed by spearmen charge.


----------



## Celebthôl (Mar 4, 2003)

correct ur go, welcome to the forum aswell...


----------



## Idril (Mar 9, 2003)

Shall I kick start the trivia as it has been some days and Gwindor hasn't posted his question?  

I what way did the Wood Elves differ from the High Elves of the West?


----------



## olorin the maia (Mar 9, 2003)

The Wood Elves had never left Middle-earth to live in the Undying Lands. The High Elves (usually considered to be the Noldor in Exile) had seen Aman, the Blessed Realm. That's the basic difference, and their speech and culture were different because of it.


----------



## Idril (Mar 9, 2003)

Not quite what I was looking for. What you say is correct, but there are 2 specific points I was looking for.


----------



## olorin the maia (Mar 9, 2003)

hmmmmm.....partial credit?
We're talking about Nandor and Noldor here, but those distinctions are found outside the Hobbit. A puzzlement......

The Author contrasts them with the High Elves as being "...more dangerous and less wise." Am I nearer the mark?


----------



## Idril (Mar 9, 2003)

You got it! Thats what I was looking for.

You're up.


----------



## olorin the maia (Mar 9, 2003)

Why, and to whom, does the Elven King say "May your shadow never grow less." at their parting in Mirkwood?


----------



## Idril (Mar 9, 2003)

The Elven King says it to Bilbo after he gives the King a necklace of silver and pearls.


----------



## olorin the maia (Mar 9, 2003)

and the reason?


----------



## Idril (Mar 9, 2003)

Stealing would be too easy?


----------



## olorin the maia (Mar 10, 2003)

well, not exactly. The Elven King evidently knew that the wearer of the ring (later to be found to be the One Ring) could only be seen by his/her shadow in the full Sun. And so he made a light jest of the matter. Sorry if I was too obtuse..... 

Partial credit, though! You're up.


----------



## Idril (Mar 11, 2003)

I knew there was another reason - I couldn't remember it - you got me on that one . Congrats on your 100!

Lets see........she ponders thoughtfully...........

Which 2 dwarves shared Bilbo's view regular meals?


----------



## Theoden_king (Mar 11, 2003)

hmmm I cant remember but was it Fili and Kili?


----------



## Idril (Mar 11, 2003)

sorry, no


----------



## Flame of Udûn (Mar 11, 2003)

Dori and Nori.


----------



## Idril (Mar 11, 2003)

Correct You're up.


----------



## Flame of Udûn (Mar 11, 2003)

What did the party have for breakfast in the eagles' eyries?


----------



## Idril (Mar 11, 2003)

Cold mutton and rabbit?


----------



## Flame of Udûn (Mar 13, 2003)

Yes, correct.


----------



## Idril (Mar 13, 2003)

What happened to the old Master of Lake-Town?


----------



## Flame of Udûn (Mar 13, 2003)

Already been asked, that question has.


----------



## Idril (Mar 13, 2003)

I give up! - You take the turn then.


----------



## Flame of Udûn (Mar 13, 2003)

How were Bifur, Bofur and Bombur related?


----------



## BlackCaptain (Mar 13, 2003)

Im guessing they were cousins


----------



## Flame of Udûn (Mar 15, 2003)

Good guess!


----------



## BlackCaptain (Mar 15, 2003)

Does that mean I'm right?


----------



## Flame of Udûn (Mar 15, 2003)

Yes.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Mar 17, 2003)

What two Dwarves came to Gandalf when he whistled for them at Beorn's house?


----------



## Flame of Udûn (Mar 18, 2003)

I actually said the wrong answer was correct for my last question, though cousins is partially correct. You can answer it correctly if you want to.


----------



## Arda's Bane (Mar 18, 2003)

Man I havent posted in awhile over a year i think, anyway to answer your question the first two which were called were Thorin and Dori. The question I ask is how tall was the tallest halfling (hobbit) on record.


----------



## Flame of Udûn (Mar 18, 2003)

Only trivia that the answer to can be found in _The Hobbit_, that's why this is in the The Hobbit forum. Ask another question.
Anyway, the answer to mine was that Bofur and Bombur were brothers and Bifur was their cousin.


----------



## Idril (Mar 18, 2003)

we seem to be getting into a muddle - okay the answer to MorgulKing question:

1st time Gandalf whistled: Thorin & Dori
2nd - Nori and Ori - but I believe they were on the move before the whistle


----------



## Flame of Udûn (Mar 18, 2003)

Correct, ask a question.


----------



## Idril (Mar 18, 2003)

Who are "The sons of my father's daughter,"?


----------



## BlackCaptain (Mar 18, 2003)

They would be your nephews, but are you asking about a specific person?


----------



## Idril (Mar 18, 2003)

Maybe I didn't phrase the question correctly..

hmm - someone says this quote


> The sons of my father's daughter,"


 to someone else, but whom does it refer to?

That doesn't sound any better does it? Oh well - have a go anyway


----------



## Aulë (Mar 18, 2003)

As MorgulKing said,
They would be your sisters sons, ie your nephews


----------



## Melko Belcha (Mar 18, 2003)

Thorin speaking of Kili and Fili.


----------



## Idril (Mar 18, 2003)

Hey guys - I know what a nephew is 

Anyway Melo Belcha got it - you're go


----------



## Melko Belcha (Mar 18, 2003)

How old was Aragorn when Bilbo first reached Rivendell?
I know this is not in the book but it is all I could think of.


----------



## Inderjit S (Mar 18, 2003)

10.


----------



## Melko Belcha (Mar 18, 2003)

Correct. It makes me wondor if Bilbo met him then or on his return journey. Bilbo seems to know Aragorn pretty well in LOTR but during those last seventeen years I doubt that Aragorn spent much time in Rivendell.


----------



## Inderjit S (Mar 18, 2003)

Hmm....Which of the Dwarves of the Hobbit were not in the Longbeard's race of Dwarves?


----------



## Melko Belcha (Mar 18, 2003)

Bifur, Bofur, and Bombur are said not to be related to Durin, but that doesn't mean their not Longbeards, they just ain't part of the royal line. I do not have the book around so if there is a quote that says they are not Longbeards please put.


----------



## Aulë (Mar 19, 2003)

All of the Dwarves in _The Hobbit_ were Longbeards.


----------



## Elendil3119 (Mar 20, 2003)

From Appendices A, Of Durin's Folk:


> Durin is the name that the Dwarves use for the eldest of their race, and the ancestor of all the kings of the Longbeards.


From pg. 62 of the Hobbit:


> "Durin, Durin!", said Thorin. "He was the father of the fathers of the eldest race of Dwarves, the Longbeards, and my first ancestor: I am his heir."


Therefore, since Bombur, Bifur, Bofur, Dori, Ori, and Nori were not related to Thorin Oakenshield (according to the family tree in Appendices A), they were not of the race of Longbeards. Is this correct?


----------



## BlackCaptain (Mar 20, 2003)

It would apear so! Although Indejit S got it first... Great job though! I'm not the question asker or anything, but that seems right


----------



## Melko Belcha (Mar 20, 2003)

Elendil3119 reread your first quote.


> Durin is the name that the Dwarves use for the eldest of their race, and the ancestor of all the kings of the Longbeards.


It says 'ancestor of all the _kings_ of the Longbeards. Not 'ancestor of all the Longbeards.'

But still I will say they may not have been Longbeards. After I thought about it they could be related to some of the Dwarves of Belegost and Nogrod that came to Khazad-dum during the Second Age. If they Dwarves of Ered Luin weren't Longbeards.


----------



## Aulë (Mar 21, 2003)

You all seem to be slightly mistaken.



> _Return of the King: Appendix A III_
> *Of the other companions of Thorin Oakensheild in the journey to Erebor Ori, Nori and Dori were also of the House of Durin, and more remote kinsmen of Thorin: Bifur, Bofur and Bombur were descended from Dwarves of Moria but were not of Durin's line*



From that, we can quickly determine that Ori, Nori and Dori were Longbeards.

It seems strange that the three "B's" are descended from Moria (Dwelling of the Longbeards), yet are not of Durin's line.


----------



## Elendil3119 (Mar 21, 2003)

Okay, then all we need is for InderjitS to tell us which one of us is right.


----------



## jallan (Mar 21, 2003)

In _The People’s of Middle-earth_ (HoME 12), “Of Dwarves and Men”, note 24, about the awakening of Durin, Christopher Tolkien writes:


> In the margin of the typescript my father wrote later (against the present note): ‘He wandered widely after awakening: his people were Dwarves that joined him from other kindreds west and east’ ...


It would seem then that Durin was father of the kings of the Longbeards but that the Longbeards themselves were in origin a mixed kin.

Of course, presumably Durin’s wife was from one of these other kindreds also.

Whether Bifur, Bofur and Bombur were descended from original Longbeards or from a family of one of the other kindreds who later came to dwell in Moria is not clarified by Tolkien’s words.


----------



## Flame of Udûn (Mar 21, 2003)

Can we ask a new question now?


----------



## Elendil3119 (Mar 21, 2003)

Yeah, may as well... Go ahead.


----------



## Flame of Udûn (Mar 21, 2003)

What was the main weapon of the Lake-men at the Battle of Five Armies?


----------



## Melko Belcha (Mar 21, 2003)

From HoME XII, This is where all the Fathers of Dwarves awoke.

Longbeards - Mount Gundabad
Firebeards and Broadbeams - Ered Luin
Ironfists, Stiffbeards, Blacklocks, and Stonefoots...


> ...were eastward, at distances as great or greater than that between the Blue Mountains and Gundabad.


Then it says.


> Though they were loth to migrate and make permanent dwellings or 'mansions' far from their original homes, except under great pressure from enemies or after some catasrophe such as the ruin of Beleriand. They were great and hardy travellers and skilled road-makers; also, all the kindreds shared a common language.


So the Dwarves of Moria would have been the Longbeards from Mount Gundabad, and after the War of Wrath the Firebeards and Broadbeams would have came from the Ered Luin to Moria. 40 Second Age
LOTR - Appendix A


> After the First Age the power and wealth of Khazad-dum was much increased; for it was enriched by many people and much lore and craft when the ancient cities of Nogrod and Belegost in the Blue Mountains were ruined at the breaking of Thangorodrim.


When the mines in the Blue Mountains were reopened the Firebeards and Broadbeams probably returned to their former home. And when the Dwarves were driven out of Moria the Longbeards probably stayed close together.
Plus Thorin would have picked the Dwarves he was closest with and trusted the most, so maybe Bifur, Bofur and Bombur were desended from a royal advisor or type of steward of the Longbeards.
Bombur as a steward? Scarey thought.


----------



## Elendil3119 (Mar 22, 2003)

Good work Melko! I will go ahead and answer Flame_of_Udun's question.


> What was the main weapon of the Lake-men at the Battle of Five Armies?


They primarilly used long-swords. Next question:
Name the weapons that the Dwarves of Dain were armed with.


----------



## Aulë (Mar 22, 2003)

A Heavy two-handed mattock and a short broad sword


----------



## Elendil3119 (Mar 22, 2003)

There was one more thing, if you could call it a *weapon*.  It was used more for defense.


----------



## Flame of Udûn (Mar 22, 2003)

The round shield, though not really a weapon. It should be Pippin_Took's question.


----------



## Aulë (Mar 23, 2003)

For how long were the company rowing up the Long Lake?


----------



## Idril (Mar 23, 2003)

Three days? This is when they met up with the pack horses & supplies.


----------



## Aulë (Mar 23, 2003)

Nope


----------



## Idril (Mar 23, 2003)

two days (before they got to River Running)


----------



## Aulë (Mar 23, 2003)

Yep- That's the one I was looking for!


----------



## Idril (Mar 23, 2003)

Who likened himself to a piece of bacon?


----------



## olorin the maia (Mar 23, 2003)

that would be Bilbo, after he and the Dwarves and Gandalf had escaped (with the help of the Eagles) from the goblins of the Misty Mountains. Bilbo was nervously blathering about how he knew how a piece of bacon felt when it was taken out of the pan and placed back on the shelf.


----------



## Idril (Mar 24, 2003)

yep you're up.


----------



## olorin the maia (Mar 24, 2003)

What service had Gandalf performed for the Lord of the Eagles?


----------



## Inderjit S (Mar 25, 2003)

Healed him from a poisned wound of some sorts?


----------



## BlackCaptain (Mar 25, 2003)

Pulled an arrow from his wing...


----------



## BlackCaptain (Mar 25, 2003)

Which of the Dwarves asks Bilbo for salad at the Unexpected party?


----------



## Lúthien Séregon (Mar 26, 2003)

Bombur?


----------



## Elendil3119 (Mar 26, 2003)

> "And pork-pie, and salad, said Bombur"


Bombur it was.  You're up Lúthien.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Mar 26, 2003)

Correctamundo!


----------



## Lúthien Séregon (Mar 28, 2003)

Yay!  

What does Gollum keep in his pocketses?


----------



## spirit (Mar 28, 2003)

fish?
the ring?


----------



## Aulë (Mar 28, 2003)

Fish-bones, goblins’ teeth, wet shells, a bit of bat-wing, a sharp stone to sharpen his fangs on, and other nasty things.


----------



## Theoden_king (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by spirit _
> *fish?
> the ring? *



He keeps the ring on his island unless he is hunting for a small goblin or spying on the goblins


----------



## spirit (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pippin_Took _
> *... a sharp stone to sharpen his fangs on...*



fangs...heeheeheee!!!!!!!! vampiressss


----------



## Lúthien Séregon (Mar 29, 2003)

> Fish-bones, goblins’ teeth, wet shells, a bit of bat-wing, a sharp stone to sharpen his fangs on, and other nasty things.



Correct!  You're up!


----------



## BlackCaptain (Mar 31, 2003)

Perhaps he should be told that... HELO! PIPPIN! WHERE ARE YOU?!


----------



## Aulë (Apr 1, 2003)

Right here 

What is the subtitle for _The Hobbit_?


----------



## Theoden_king (Apr 1, 2003)

There and back again: a hobbits tale


----------



## spirit (Apr 1, 2003)

that was a easy question. d'oh


----------



## Aulë (Apr 1, 2003)

Indeed, so why didn't you answer it then spirit? 

You're up, Theoden_king


----------



## spirit (Apr 1, 2003)

because i read the question after he answered. was a little to late. lol


----------



## Theoden_king (Apr 1, 2003)

> “There is more in you of good than you know, child of the kindly West. Some courage and some wisdom, blended in measure. If more of us valued food and cheer and song above hoarded gold, it would be a merrier world.”



Who said this and who was it spoken to?


----------



## Aulë (Apr 1, 2003)

Thorin said it to Bilbo whilst he was on his death bed.


----------



## Theoden_king (Apr 1, 2003)

Correct you're up


----------



## Aulë (Apr 1, 2003)

Aww nuts- my mum has nicked my copy of the Hobbit!
I'll have to pass.
Someone else can ask a question.


----------



## Theoden_king (Apr 1, 2003)

I guess I will go then, How many teeth does Gollum have?


----------



## Idril (Apr 1, 2003)

6?


----------



## Theoden_king (Apr 1, 2003)

Yes you're up Idril


----------



## Idril (Apr 1, 2003)

How do dwarf-maps usually differ from ordinary maps?


----------



## Theoden_king (Apr 1, 2003)

They often have moon letters secretly written on them??


----------



## Idril (Apr 1, 2003)

Hmm...That wasn't the answer I was looking for. 

(Were the dwarfs the only ones to use moon lettering? - not sure - will investigate).

edit - yes only the drawfs used moon letters - but I'm still looking for another difference.


----------



## Eliot (Apr 1, 2003)

Was it that they had "north" on the left side of the map? This probably sounds stupid.


----------



## Idril (Apr 1, 2003)

Yes - the compass points - East at the top, then going clockwise -South,West, North.

YOu're go Eliot


----------



## Eliot (Apr 1, 2003)

YAY! Cool, I just discovered this thread yesterday. I read through all 13 pages, which didn't take _too_ long.

OK, question.....a question........hmm...........A-HA! OK, kinda easy. How many Dwarven warriors accompanied Dain to the aid of Thorin at the Battle of the Five Armies?


----------



## Elendil3119 (Apr 1, 2003)

500, give or take a few.  What were the dimensions of the secret door in the side of the mountain?


----------



## olorin the maia (Apr 1, 2003)

"five feet high the door and three may walk abreast"



What riddling names did Bilbo use to describe himself when speaking to Smaug?


----------



## BlackCaptain (Apr 1, 2003)

Are you looking for all the names or just a few?


----------



## olorin the maia (Apr 2, 2003)

all of 'em! (partial credit is given, though)


----------



## Elendil3119 (Apr 2, 2003)

Clue-finder, web-cutter, stinging fly, Ringwinner, Luckwearer, Barrel-rider. I think thats all of them.


----------



## olorin the maia (Apr 3, 2003)

Well done! You're up!


----------



## BlackCaptain (Apr 4, 2003)

I don't think he's gonna go...


----------



## Elendil3119 (Apr 5, 2003)

Whoops! I didn't realize I was up. Sorry everybody... I don't have a good question ready, so someone else can go next if they want.


----------



## Eliot (Apr 5, 2003)

I'll go ahead and post my question soon.


----------



## Eliot (Apr 5, 2003)

I just started reading The Hobbit for the third time, so I'm trying to think up a question. I've just finished chapter 5: Riddles in the Dark.

Anyway, what was the name of the Goblin that was killed by Bullroarer Took (I forgot his real first name)?


----------



## Flame of Udûn (Apr 5, 2003)

Golfimbul?
And it was Bandobras.


----------



## Eliot (Apr 5, 2003)

Yep, it was Golfimbul. Go ahead, Flame of Udun.


----------



## Flame of Udûn (Apr 5, 2003)

Who was Bilbo's paternal grandfather?


----------



## Aulë (Apr 6, 2003)

Mungo Baggins


----------



## Flame of Udûn (Apr 6, 2003)

I actually meant maternal grandfather.


----------



## Idril (Apr 6, 2003)

Gerontius, The Old Took?


----------



## Aulë (Apr 6, 2003)

Hey- you can't just change the question once I've correctly answered it!


----------



## Idril (Apr 6, 2003)

I have to admit - I found it abit odd 

You were correct for the question asked so I think you should go next.


----------



## Aulë (Apr 6, 2003)

I don't think that it even mentioned Bilbo's grandparents in _The Hobbit_...

How much younger were Fili and Kili than the rest of the Dwarves?
(The answer found in _The Hobbit_, not the one from the LOTR Appendices)


----------



## olorin the maia (Apr 7, 2003)

total stab: fifty years?


----------



## Flame of Udûn (Apr 7, 2003)

Sorry, I meant you to have the next go Aulë. It is just that my incorrect question could not have been answered using _The Hobbit_ alone, whereas the revised one could.


----------



## Aulë (Apr 7, 2003)

Correct Olorin,
You're up.


----------



## olorin the maia (Apr 7, 2003)

How many riddles did Bilbo ask Gollum?


----------



## BlackCaptain (Apr 7, 2003)

4?


----------



## Flame of Udûn (Apr 8, 2003)

So many guesses. You can look it up if you want, you know.


----------



## Idril (Apr 8, 2003)

4 riddles and 1 question


----------



## BlackCaptain (Apr 9, 2003)

... is that correct?


----------



## olorin the maia (Apr 10, 2003)

Idril is correct. The last 'riddle' Bilbo asked was actually a question, to wit:

"What have I got in my pocket?"

Not a true riddle, but Gollum accepted it after demanding three chances.

Your go, Idril!


----------



## Idril (Apr 10, 2003)

Who was the only dwarf not to be caught by the spiders?


----------



## Aulë (Apr 10, 2003)

Thorin

He was captured by the Elves.


----------



## Idril (Apr 10, 2003)

yup - I was struggling to think of a question.


----------



## Aulë (Apr 10, 2003)

Likewise
There are only so many questions that can be asked from a small book....


What colour was Smaug?


----------



## Idril (Apr 10, 2003)

redish gold?


----------



## BlackCaptain (Apr 10, 2003)

Gold.

'Smaug the Golden'


----------



## olorin the maia (Apr 10, 2003)

> There he lay, a vast red-golden dragon, fast asleep...


----------



## Flame of Udûn (Apr 11, 2003)

I think Idril got that most correct.


----------



## Aulë (Apr 11, 2003)

Yes, the quote I was referring to was the one olorin posted. But Idril got it first.
You're up


----------



## Idril (Apr 11, 2003)

What is the surname of William the troll, aka Bill?


----------



## Aulë (Apr 11, 2003)

Huggins


----------



## Idril (Apr 11, 2003)

yep! you're go


----------



## Aulë (Apr 11, 2003)

How long was Bilbo sneaking around the Elvenking's palace for?


----------



## Iluisa Olórin (Apr 11, 2003)

"... a week or two..."


----------



## Aulë (Apr 11, 2003)

Yep,
You're up


----------



## Iluisa Olórin (Apr 11, 2003)

On what day had Thorin's letter been put under Bilbo's mantelpiece?


----------



## Elendil3119 (Apr 11, 2003)

I believe it was Thursday morning, correct?


----------



## Iluisa Olórin (Apr 11, 2003)

Thursday the... ?


----------



## Flame of Udûn (Apr 13, 2003)

Is the date given in the book?


----------



## Idril (Apr 13, 2003)

I've been glancing through the book and I can't see a date. We're told it's Thursday morning before 10:45 am in April. 

The question was


> On what day had Thorin's letter been put under Bilbo's mantelpiece?


 not the date, so I think it's Elendil3119's turn.


----------



## Iluisa Olórin (Apr 13, 2003)

I had intended (and subsequently clarified the question as asking for) the full day, eg. Monday 14 April.

The full day can be ascertained from the book; you need to look at another passage, Idril, to figure it out.


----------



## Aulë (Apr 16, 2003)

Thursday the 21st of April, 2941



> "I have often wondered about my father's and my grandfather's escape. I see now they must have had a private Side-door which only they knew about. But apparently they made a map, and I should like to know how Gandalf got hold of it, and why it did not come down to me, the rightful heir."
> "I did not 'get hold of it,' I was given it," said the wizard.
> "Your grandfather Thror was killed, you remember, in the mines of Moria by Azog the Goblin —"
> "Curse his name, yes," said Thorin.
> ...


----------



## Iluisa Olórin (Apr 16, 2003)

So close...


----------



## Aulë (Apr 17, 2003)

Err...

Thursday the 14th of April?


----------



## Gandalf White (Apr 17, 2003)

Ack this is confusing. I'll put my guess in though. Wouldn't it be the 27th of April?


----------



## Iluisa Olórin (Apr 18, 2003)

Close enough: Thursday 28 April can be ascertained from the book as the day Thorin's letter had been put under Bilbo's mantelpiece.


----------



## Flame of Udûn (Apr 18, 2003)

Where, exactly?


----------



## Gandalf White (Apr 18, 2003)

My that was poor of me, I somehow missed that important passage. As I don't have a question, nor time to think of one, and because all I did was read Aule's posts for the answer  I'll let him post the next one.


----------



## Aulë (Apr 18, 2003)

How many words are in the novel _The Hobbit_?
mwhaha
Start counting.


----------



## The_Swordmaster (Apr 18, 2003)

3,054,981


----------



## Aulë (Apr 18, 2003)

Nope, _long_ way out.

Note: Number of words between "In a hole in the ground..." and "...him the tobacco-jar".


----------



## The_Swordmaster (Apr 18, 2003)

I lost count at 70,291. *hit myself with The Hobbit*


----------



## Aulë (Apr 18, 2003)

lol
Not too far off.
Better re-count it.


----------



## Gandalf White (Apr 18, 2003)

You better know the answer Aule!!! 

And are you close to being done Swordmaster? I want the next question!


----------



## The_Swordmaster (Apr 18, 2003)

No I'm not I lost count again. I getting a little mad at that book now.


----------



## CelebrianTiwele (Apr 18, 2003)

how on earth would that further enhance our knowledge of tolkien? oh well, a way to bug swordmaster teehee


----------



## Iluisa Olórin (Apr 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Flame of Udûn_
> Where, exactly?



"And Thrain your father went away on the twenty-first of April, a hundred years ago last Thursday..."

Gandalf and the Dwarves came to tea on a Wednesday and the letter was left on Bilbo's mantelpiece the following morning, where he discovered it after 10:45.

Thus, the day Thorin's letter had been put under Bilbo's mantelpiece was Thursday 28 April (according to _The Hobbit_).


----------



## Aulë (Apr 19, 2003)

I'll be leniant and give or take 100 words from the answer.
And yes, I know the exact amount of words.


----------



## The_Swordmaster (Apr 19, 2003)

How do you know this Aule. Don't tell me you stayed up all night counting all of the words. btw is & a word or not.


----------



## Aulë (Apr 19, 2003)

Yes.
And I shall keep my methods secret till the answer pops up.


----------



## Flame of Udûn (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Iluisa Olórin _
> *"And Thrain your father went away on the twenty-first of April, a hundred years ago last Thursday..."
> 
> Gandalf and the Dwarves came to tea on a Wednesday and the letter was left on Bilbo's mantelpiece the following morning, where he discovered it after 10:45.
> ...


Thank you.


----------



## The_Swordmaster (Apr 20, 2003)

New guess 71,500


----------



## Aulë (Apr 20, 2003)

Nope.
Still a fair way out.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Apr 20, 2003)

90,000... just a rough estimate. 

Could you do a 'Warm' and 'Cold' thing please? This is realy a hard question... Er a 'Higher' or 'Lower' thing? Or both?


----------



## Gandalf White (Apr 20, 2003)

Someone better get this quick or I may have to get off my superly lazy behind and count.


----------



## The_Swordmaster (Apr 20, 2003)

68,429. This ain't fair Aule.


----------



## Flame of Udûn (Apr 20, 2003)

97470?


----------



## Aulë (Apr 21, 2003)

Extremely close, Flame_of_Udun.
But not within 100 words of the answer.

(The answer is between 90,000 and 97,470)
I'll start saying whether your answer is above or below the correct value now (aka. The Price Is Right... ).


----------



## Idril (Apr 21, 2003)

95612 words - title and story.


----------



## Aulë (Apr 21, 2003)

No Idril, that's including the note at the beginning.
It is still more than 100 words higher than the number I'm looking for.

Answer between 95,612 and 90,000


----------



## Idril (Apr 21, 2003)

LOL - you are evil.
Ok how about 95511?


----------



## Idril (Apr 21, 2003)

what about 95337? (not including the title)


----------



## The_Swordmaster (Apr 21, 2003)

93,000


----------



## Aulë (Apr 21, 2003)

95,337 is the correct amount.
You're up Idril.


----------



## Idril (Apr 21, 2003)

At last!
I was tempted to ask - how many paragraphs etc, but I shan't - I think it would drive The_Swordmaster over the edge.

What color are the stones that mark the path to Rivendell?


----------



## Gandalf White (Apr 21, 2003)

White

At what point was Gandalf about to kill himself?


----------



## BlackCaptain (Apr 21, 2003)

Hahaha...

Perhaps when he saved them from the Great Goblin?


----------



## The_Swordmaster (Apr 21, 2003)

How did you figure out the number of words?


----------



## Idril (Apr 21, 2003)

Are you going to tell him Aulë or shall I?


----------



## Aulë (Apr 21, 2003)

Oh, I'd better put him out of him misery. 

It's called an e-copy of _The Hobbit_, Swordmaster.
I just open up MS Word, and click on the word count button. 
Simple.
Comes in quite handy for quoting the books.
Currently I have e-copies of The Hobbit, LOTR, The Sil, UT, Letters and all the HoME books.


----------



## The_Swordmaster (Apr 21, 2003)

that's what I thought you did. Were is the E- books located at on the web? I looked alot of times for them.


----------



## Idril (Apr 21, 2003)

The_Swordmaster have a look at this LINK


----------



## The_Swordmaster (Apr 21, 2003)

Well that will help out alot.


----------



## Gandalf White (Apr 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BlackCaptain _
> *Hahaha...
> 
> Perhaps when he saved them from the Great Goblin? *


 Nope


----------



## CelebrianTiwele (Apr 21, 2003)

When he couldn't find Bilbo?


----------



## The_Swordmaster (Apr 21, 2003)

Idrill that site you gave me doesn't work. I can't get the links in the file section to work. Oh well I guess it is back to counting by hand for me.

After the battle of five armies.


----------



## Gandalf White (Apr 21, 2003)

Nope to both. 

Hint: He was just about prepared to commit the act when......


----------



## Flame of Udûn (Apr 21, 2003)

When he is about to jump down from his tree?


----------



## Gandalf White (Apr 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Flame of Udûn _
> *When he is about to jump down from his tree? *


 Correct. You're up.


----------



## Idril (Apr 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The_Swordmaster _
> *Idrill that site you gave me doesn't work. I can't get the links in the file section to work. *


I've PMed you


----------



## The_Swordmaster (Apr 25, 2003)

*Sits and waits patiently for Flame of Udun to continue the game.*


----------



## Eliot (Apr 25, 2003)

Hey Flame of U.! Hurry up! 8^)


----------



## Gandalf White (Apr 25, 2003)

*Gandalf decides to wait no longer* 

I shall use the almighty PM!!!! 

Hope he checks it.......


----------



## The_Swordmaster (Apr 25, 2003)

Yes please since he is holding up two games now.


----------



## Flame of Udûn (Apr 25, 2003)

Sorry guys, I've been unable to post for a few days. Let's see, something that will keep you going for a while so you stop bugging me.  What are all of the mountains/hills named or identified in the book?


----------



## Aulë (Apr 26, 2003)

You have got to be kidding!!!!

I'll start with the obvious: Erebor and Mount Gram.


----------



## Eliot (Apr 26, 2003)

OK, Erebor, Mt. Gram, Iron Hills, Misty Mountains, and The Withered Heath. That was just a wild guess.


----------



## Aulë (Apr 26, 2003)

Was Dol Guldur mentioned?


----------



## The_Swordmaster (Apr 26, 2003)

*whispers to Flame of Udun* Can you make a queston for the quote game also?


----------



## Iluisa Olórin (Apr 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Aulë_
> Was Dol Guldur mentioned?



No.


----------



## Flame of Udûn (Apr 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The_Swordmaster _
> **whispers to Flame of Udun* Can you make a queston for the quote game also? *


There is a quote there.


----------



## Flame of Udûn (Apr 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Eliot _
> *OK, Erebor, Mt. Gram, Iron Hills, Misty Mountains, and The Withered Heath. That was just a wild guess. *


Almost, you are missing a few, and one of them you put isn't one.


----------



## Eliot (Apr 27, 2003)

Erebor/Lonely Mountain, Mt. Gram, Misty Mountains, Iron Hills, Withered Heath?, Mountains of Mirkwood, Carn Dum, Gundabad, Ettenmoors and I can't think of anything else.


----------



## Eliot (Apr 27, 2003)

Switch "Withered Heath" to Ered Mithrin.


----------



## Flame of Udûn (Apr 27, 2003)

Not quite. Keep in mind that only the ones actually mentioned in the book, not just on the map of Wilderland are correct. And I think you mean Grey Mountains as opposed to Ered Mithrin as that name is not used.


----------



## The_Swordmaster (Apr 28, 2003)

Add the blue moutins and and the Iron hills to the list we have going.


----------



## Eliot (Apr 28, 2003)

All right, here's a list. Please tell me which ones are wrong.

Erebor/Lonely Mountain
Mt. Gram
Misty Moutains
Iron Hills
Grey Mountains
Carn Dum
Mt. Gundabad
Ettenmoors
Ered Luin/Blue Mountains
Mountains of Mirkwood

That's all I can think of, right now anyway.


----------



## Anamatar IV (Apr 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Flame of Udûn _
> *What are all of the mountains/hills named or identified in the book? *



I'd like to add the hill of Bag End to the list there.


----------



## Flame of Udûn (Apr 29, 2003)

Only ones mentioned in the book. That rules out Carn Dûm, the Ettenmoors, the Mountains of Mirkwood, and the Blue Mountains. Rats, you got the Hill. That was one of my obscure ones.


----------



## Aulë (Apr 29, 2003)

The hills of the Lone-lands


----------



## Flame of Udûn (Apr 30, 2003)

Yeah, I s'pose, but only ones with actual proper noun names are necessary.


----------



## Flame of Udûn (May 3, 2003)

Give up?


----------



## The_Swordmaster (May 3, 2003)

I do give up. This is as hard as Aule's "How many words are in the Hobbit queston?".


----------



## Flame of Udûn (May 3, 2003)

Here's a consolidated list:
Mount Gram
Mount Gundabad
The Lonely Mountain
The Misty Mountains
The Grey Mountains
The Iron Hills
The Hill

There is one more that I have in mind.


----------



## The_Swordmaster (May 6, 2003)

That goblin mountain that was near the misty mountains. I can't remember thet name right now.


----------



## BlackCaptain (May 6, 2003)

The Eagle's Eerie?


----------



## Flame of Udûn (May 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The_Swordmaster _
> *That goblin mountain that was near the misty mountains. I can't remember thet name right now. *


That's Gundabad or Gram, which are already there.


----------



## Flame of Udûn (May 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BlackCaptain _
> *The Eagle's Eerie? *


Not technically, since that is part of a mountain.


----------



## Celebthôl (May 10, 2003)

Bag end im pretty sure thats a Hill called...the Hill right?


----------



## Flame of Udûn (May 10, 2003)

It's already there, check my list. One more to go.


----------



## Celebthôl (May 10, 2003)

oh my bad, how bout the hills around the vally of Rivendell? or the mountains of Mirkwood


----------



## Flame of Udûn (May 10, 2003)

Gah, we're talking names here, not just anything that's not flat land. And the Mountains of Mirkwood are not named in the book


----------



## Celebthôl (May 10, 2003)

LOL, they are in the map at the back


----------



## Celebthôl (May 10, 2003)

What about Carrock?! though im not sure that this qualifies as its a tall rock not really a mountain/hill


----------



## Flame of Udûn (May 10, 2003)

Just because they are in the map does not count. And, yes the Carrock was the one I was looking for. Your go.


----------



## Celebthôl (May 11, 2003)

YAY!!! HORRAY ME  anywho

What is the answer to the 3rd riddle?!


----------



## Aulë (May 11, 2003)

Wind?


----------



## Celebthôl (May 11, 2003)

*chuckles to self* nay...try again


----------



## Aulë (May 11, 2003)

Sun on the daisies ?


----------



## Celebthôl (May 11, 2003)

LOL, wrong again


----------



## Iluisa Olórin (May 11, 2003)

Dark.


----------



## Celebthôl (May 11, 2003)

nope, try again


----------



## Iluisa Olórin (May 11, 2003)

The third must be Wind, surely?



> [G] What has roots as nobody sees,
> Is taller than trees,
> Up up it goes,
> And yet never grows.
> ...


----------



## Celebthôl (May 11, 2003)

nope its not, there are more riddles than those between just Gollum and Bilbo...


----------



## Gandalf White (May 11, 2003)

I could just tell from the way that the question was asked that it was a trick question. I didn't need that little hint. However, as I don't have every riddle in the hobbit memorized, can't find my 'Hobbit' and don't feel like looking for it, I will leave this to someone else.


----------



## Celebthôl (May 12, 2003)

LOL yeah, but i think it depends on how you view it all, i certainly view my answer correct (obviously), but im not to sure if others would...


----------



## Gandalf White (May 13, 2003)

Ok....since no one else is posting, I'll find the answer later today (hopefully) and put it on...


----------



## Flame of Udûn (May 20, 2003)

Where is the answer?


----------



## Celebthôl (May 20, 2003)

nobody knows it


----------



## Celebthôl (May 20, 2003)

*sigh* against my protest, i am being forced to tell you my answer 

the answer is:

The answer to the third riddle in the Hobbit is...Teeth...


----------



## Theoden_king (May 20, 2003)

I guess it's you again then Celebthôl, what was the first riddle in the book then?


----------



## Celebthôl (May 20, 2003)

well the first riddle (Aule disagrees with me) is

the one on the map

"Stand by the grey stone when the thrush knocks,

and the setting sun with the last light of Durin's day,

will shine upon the key-hole"

i take this as a riddle as all it doesnt give the answer straight, and you have to think about it...but whatever, what do you guys think?


----------



## Theoden_king (May 20, 2003)

Well i agree with Aulë in that it isn't a riddle in the strictest sense, but nevermind, whats your next question then?


----------



## Celebthôl (May 20, 2003)

i dunno, um, wot is Bilbos fav cake?


----------



## Elendil3119 (May 20, 2003)

Seedcake?


----------



## Celebthôl (May 20, 2003)

yuppers, nice easy one that, your go


----------



## Aulë (May 25, 2003)

Hmmm, well Elendil doesn't appear to be going, so I'll ask the next question.

How many times was Bombur's name _spoken_ during The Hobbit?


----------



## Iluisa Olórin (May 25, 2003)

Eleven?


----------



## Aulë (May 25, 2003)

Nope

Remember- this doesn't include when Bilbo _thinks_ Bombur's name.


----------



## Iluisa Olórin (May 25, 2003)

Ten 

What was Bilbo's comfort after he was chased through the cavern, before stumbling on Gollum's abode?


----------



## Celebthôl (May 25, 2003)

the light from hos sword Sting....though this was scarey aswell as it meant Goblins we close


----------



## Iluisa Olórin (May 25, 2003)

Go ahead...


----------



## Celebthôl (May 25, 2003)

What were the animals present at Beorns abode?


----------



## Eliot (May 25, 2003)

Bees, dogs, and I think horses, I'm not sure. Oh, and sheep, I think........


----------



## Theoden_king (Jun 13, 2003)

Bringing this thread back up.

What was the reward given to the Elven king after the battle of the five armies?


----------



## Celebthôl (Jun 13, 2003)

The emeralds of Girion


----------



## Theoden_king (Jun 13, 2003)

Correct, it was easy but it was all I could think of.

Your question Celebthôl


----------



## Celebthôl (Jun 13, 2003)

How old is Roac when he speek to Thorin?


----------



## Scatha (Jun 13, 2003)

153 years old, since the day he hatched from the egg.


Did the balrog have wings?


----------



## Celebthôl (Jun 13, 2003)

there was no Balrog in the Hobbit


----------



## Scatha (Jun 13, 2003)

whoops.  


From where did Smaug come, before he took Erebor?


----------



## Celebthôl (Jun 13, 2003)

The Iron mountains and withered heath of the north


----------



## Scatha (Jun 13, 2003)

Your turn, Celebthol.


----------



## Celebthôl (Jun 13, 2003)

What is the date that Bilbo goes down the river on a barrell?


----------



## Scatha (Jun 13, 2003)

October 3rd age 2941


----------



## Celebthôl (Jun 13, 2003)

nope


----------



## Scatha (Jun 13, 2003)

Then it must have been september, but I don't recall an exact date being stated on that event. (or does it have to be calculated?)


----------



## Celebthôl (Jun 13, 2003)

It has been stated, but i dont think on that event...yes it is in september...but when?


----------



## Aulë (Jun 13, 2003)

I'm fairly sure that it was his birthday (22nd of September) in the Year 2941 TA


----------



## Celebthôl (Jun 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Aulë _
> *I'm fairly sure that it was his birthday (22nd of September) in the Year 2941 TA *



Twas indeed


----------



## Aulë (Jun 13, 2003)

Who sat on either side of the Master of Esgaroth at the high table?


----------



## Celebthôl (Jun 13, 2003)

An old man and Bard?


----------



## Aulë (Jun 13, 2003)

No,
This is whilst Bilbo & co. were at Esgaroth,


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jun 19, 2003)

Bilbo and Thranduil?


----------



## Lantarion (Jun 20, 2003)

Fili and Kili?


----------



## Flame of Udûn (Jun 25, 2003)

Lantarion and Aulë?


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Flame of Udûn _
> *Lantarion and Aulë? *



Hahahahaha.... Oh that's good...


----------



## Theoden_king (Jun 26, 2003)

Bilbo and Thorin?


----------



## Lúthien Séregon (Jun 26, 2003)

Oh darn, I was just about to say that myself, lol!


----------



## Aulë (Jun 26, 2003)

Lantarion is correct


----------



## Flame of Udûn (Jun 26, 2003)

Can we have the quote? I looked for the answer but couldn't find it.


----------



## Flame of Udûn (Jul 9, 2003)

*Phoenix Impersonation*

Shall . . . not . . . die . . .

OK,
What was Bilbo's surname?


----------



## Celebthôl (Jul 9, 2003)

Baggins?!


----------



## Lantarion (Jul 9, 2003)

> OK,
> What was Bilbo's surname?


ROTFLMAO!!!!!!!!!! LOLOLOL


----------



## Flame of Udûn (Jul 10, 2003)

You got it Celebthôl!
I thought that one would keep you occupied for a while.


----------



## Lúthien Séregon (Jul 10, 2003)

OMG, that was probably the hardest question asked so far!  seriously you should have given out a clue as well, I would never have gotten it!


----------



## ely (Jul 20, 2003)

No new question coming?    This thread completely forgotten?


----------



## Celebthôl (Jul 21, 2003)

Oooops  

Hmmm....

What instuments did each of the Dwarves play?


----------



## Lúthien Séregon (Jul 21, 2003)

Kili and Fili - fiddles
Dori, Nori, Ori - flutes
Bombur - drum
Bifur and Bofur - clarinets
Dwalin and Balin - violins
Thorin - harp


----------



## Celebthôl (Jul 21, 2003)

Oh my, i didnt actually know, i thought it would take some time, hmph...*pouts*

Your go then...


----------



## Lúthien Séregon (Jul 22, 2003)

Thanks!  Urm.....this has probably been asked already, but what, according to Bilbo, was the bravest thing he did in his adventure?


----------



## Celebthôl (Jul 22, 2003)

Hmmm, im pretty sure its a stupid thing like goin down the river on a barrel where you would think talkin to a dragon was.....maybe it was where he tryed to steal that purse from the troll?


----------



## Lúthien Séregon (Jul 22, 2003)

Nope


----------



## ely (Jul 22, 2003)

Fighting with the spiders?


----------



## Celebthôl (Jul 22, 2003)

Betrayed Thorin by giving the Arkenstone to the Elve king and Bard.


----------



## Celebthôl (Aug 15, 2003)

HEY LÚTHIEN, WHICH OF US IS RIGHT? OR WRONG?


----------



## Flame of Udûn (Aug 15, 2003)

You're both wrong.


----------



## Aulë (Aug 16, 2003)

The bravest thing that Bilbo did was to continue through the tunnel of Erebor towards Smaug's lair after freezing with fear.


What were the bows, belonging to the Men of the Vale of the Anduin, made of?


----------



## Lúthien Séregon (Aug 16, 2003)

> The bravest thing that Bilbo did was to continue through the tunnel of Erebor towards Smaug's lair after freezing with fear.



Yes that's right! Sorry I didn't reply earlier.


----------



## Flame of Udûn (Aug 16, 2003)

Hmm, do you mean the Woodmen?


----------



## Celebthôl (Aug 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Aulë _
> *The bravest thing that Bilbo did was to continue through the tunnel of Erebor towards Smaug's lair after freezing with fear.
> 
> 
> What were the bows, belonging to the Men of the Vale of the Anduin, made of? *



Yew?


----------



## Aulë (Aug 16, 2003)

Yep
You're up


----------



## Starflower (Sep 14, 2003)

noones posted a new question, so I thought I'd give it a go


What colour was Thorin's hood ? 




Starflower


----------



## Celebthôl (Sep 14, 2003)

I believe its sky-blue


----------



## Starflower (Sep 14, 2003)

I accept, it says " sky-blue with a silver tassel"

your go



Starflower


----------



## Celebthôl (Sep 14, 2003)

How long did the entire journey last?


----------



## Starflower (Sep 14, 2003)

I think it was from Sept to June ?





Starflower


----------



## Starflower (Sep 14, 2003)

oh no it couldn't have been.... Bilbo celebrated his birthday in the barrel on the Long Lake ...... my mistake


May to June ?

Starflower


----------



## Aulë (Sep 14, 2003)

Thursday 28 April (when Bilbo read the letter on the mantlepiece) until June the 22nd the following year.

Therefore just under 14 months


----------



## Starflower (Sep 14, 2003)

go on then , ask us something 


 

Starflower


----------



## Aulë (Sep 14, 2003)

I don't know whether I'm correct yet 
Joey hasn't confirmed the answer.


----------



## Starflower (Sep 14, 2003)

awwww .........


does it mean I have to wait ?


bummer




Starflower


----------



## Celebthôl (Sep 14, 2003)

Er, yes thats the right answer


----------



## Starflower (Sep 14, 2003)

*jumping up and down* 

great !

can we have a new question ?




Starflower


----------



## Celebthôl (Sep 14, 2003)

LOL 

Okay, c-mon Aulë, lets get this post on the way


----------



## Aulë (Sep 14, 2003)

Who were the spears in Smaug's hoard made for?


----------



## Celebthôl (Sep 14, 2003)

If i remember rightly....which i dont think i do, were they made for some guy who lived down south's army?


----------



## Aulë (Sep 14, 2003)

Sheesh Thol... 
I want you to be a _bit_ more specific than that...


----------



## Celebthôl (Sep 14, 2003)

I dont bloody remember, i cant find it in the book  

I forget all the names and places. . . . at a guess....spears for the Gondorian army of Ecthelien (i think...Denethors father)?


----------



## Aulë (Sep 14, 2003)

No.
You're waaaay off.


----------



## Starflower (Sep 14, 2003)

the elves of Mirkwood ? 
(actually I have no idea whatsoever but wanted to hazard a guess anyway...)




Starflower


----------



## Celebthôl (Sep 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Starflower _
> *the elves of Mirkwood ?
> (actually I have no idea whatsoever but wanted to hazard a guess anyway...)
> 
> ...




Hehehe, like wise. . . if it isnt totally obvious 

Um, for the Men of Dale?


----------



## Aulë (Sep 14, 2003)

No, you're both wrong.


----------



## Celebthôl (Sep 14, 2003)

BAH!! It was a stupid question anyway


----------



## Celebthôl (Sep 14, 2003)

But i just recieved the answer *cough*off Beleg*cough*

The spears were made for the armies of the great King Bladorthin.


----------



## Starflower (Sep 14, 2003)

oi!

who's telling you all the answers ?

that's unfair 

*pout* Hmmph



Starflower


----------



## Aulë (Sep 14, 2003)

Indeed 

Now go and find a question so that I can go and answer it


----------



## Celebthôl (Sep 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Starflower _
> *oi!
> 
> who's telling you all the answers ?
> ...




Because im a lovely character, and it was mean that i got told the answer, ill let you have this question Starflower


----------



## Starflower (Sep 14, 2003)

who are you calling Starbrow!????????? !!!
hmmph !


well I'm gonna ask a question then if I may 


how many years had Smaug been at the mountain when Blibo & co arrived 





StarFLOWER


----------



## Starflower (Sep 14, 2003)

.........and I have just proved to the entire world that I can't read 


*hangs head in shame*

you called me by the right name you did, sowwy


Starflower


----------



## Aulë (Sep 14, 2003)

171 years?

And don't worry Starflower.
Thol is just being tricksy. He had originally typed 'Starbrow', but I told him off, so he editted to 'Starflower'.


----------



## Celebthôl (Sep 14, 2003)

ROFLMAO!!!!

No you were right to yell at me  

I edited it quick and hope it wasnt spotted  

Im sowwy 

Dont doubt yourself. . . 


*snickers*


----------



## Starflower (Sep 14, 2003)

indeed


go ahead 
ask one of your horribly difficult questions 




Starflower


----------



## Starflower (Sep 14, 2003)

ha!

I was deceived!
well.... alright, apology accepted


just don't do it again 



Starflower


----------



## Aulë (Sep 14, 2003)

What proverb did Bilbo invent when he was encountered by the wolves?


----------



## Celebthôl (Sep 14, 2003)

RUN LIKE THE WIND!!!!


----------



## Starflower (Sep 14, 2003)

out of the frying pan into the fire



Starflower


----------



## Celebthôl (Sep 14, 2003)

Whats a proverb?


----------



## Aulë (Sep 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Starflower _
> *out of the frying pan into the fire *



Almost. 
It's very similar to that.

Thol: you are officially an idiot


----------



## Celebthôl (Sep 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Aulë _
> *Almost.
> It's very similar to that.
> 
> Thol: you are officially an idiot  *



It was that cept with a "-" inbetween frying and pan "frying-pan"

And we all knew i was an idiot anyways Aulë  just adding proof of it


----------



## Starflower (Sep 14, 2003)

so ? do I get a question?

do I ? do I ? please ?


Starflower


----------



## Celebthôl (Sep 14, 2003)

yes you do, ignore Aulë, hes the resident moron!


----------



## Aulë (Sep 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Celebthôl _
> *It was that cept with a "-" inbetween frying and pan "frying-pan"
> 
> And we all knew i was an idiot anyways Aulë  just adding proof of it  *



What on earth are you talking about?
I'm not going to be _that_ picky...


----------



## Starflower (Sep 14, 2003)

thank you 


what do the moonrunes say that Elrond found in Thorin's map ?

Starflower


----------



## Celebthôl (Sep 14, 2003)

"stand by the grey stone when the thrush knocks, and the setting sun with the last light of Durins day, will shine upon the key-hole"


And in reply to the post below this....bai bai  see you later


----------



## Starflower (Sep 14, 2003)

oh and I'm leaving you lovely gentlemen for a while, I'll be back to read your answers a bit later today





Starflower


----------



## Starflower (Sep 14, 2003)

Duin's day ?????????!????





Starflower


----------



## Aulë (Sep 14, 2003)

Wait a second...you haven't answered my last question correctly yet...


----------



## Aulë (Sep 14, 2003)

Thol, grow up would ya? 

My question still stands.


----------



## Starflower (Sep 15, 2003)

so it wasn't out of the frying pan and into the fire ?


oh dear me.... 


Starflower


----------



## Aulë (Sep 15, 2003)

> so it wasn't out of the frying pan and into the fire ?
> 
> 
> oh dear me....
> ...



No.
Bilbo never said that.


----------



## Starflower (Sep 15, 2003)

hang on hang on.......


i know one proverb, but surely he didn't invent it when he encountered the wolves ?


"never laugh at live dragons, you aren't through this adventure yet"


Starflower


----------



## Aulë (Sep 15, 2003)

Yes, that was the other proverb that he invented.
But not the one I'm looking for.

Keep searching


----------



## Starflower (Sep 15, 2003)

"escaping from goblins to be caught by wolves"




Starflower


----------



## Aulë (Sep 15, 2003)

Yep. 
That's the one.

You're up.


----------



## Starflower (Sep 15, 2003)

"Bilbo awoke with the early sun in his eyes" 

Where ?



Starflower


----------



## Celebthôl (Sep 15, 2003)

Rivendell?


----------



## Starflower (Sep 15, 2003)

you again  

nope dead wrong  


Starflower


----------



## Aulë (Sep 15, 2003)

On the Great Shelf near the Eagles' Eyrie.


----------



## Starflower (Sep 15, 2003)

is there ANYTHING you don't know the answer for ?


go ahead then . ask us something :0




Starflower


----------



## Aulë (Sep 15, 2003)

Well...if you start asking HoME Qs, I begin to struggle. 



What did Bilbo lose besides his silver spoons?


----------



## Starflower (Sep 15, 2003)

I have no idea whatsoever 

Starflower


----------



## Celebthôl (Sep 15, 2003)

Yeah me again Starflower 

Um, i believe he lost his reputation


----------



## Starflower (Sep 15, 2003)

he lost some of his furniture as well ?


Starflower


----------



## Starflower (Sep 15, 2003)

I give up, with no book handy , I have no idea




*sniff* 

Starflower


----------



## Aulë (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Celebthôl _
> *Yeah me again Starflower
> 
> Um, i believe he lost his reputation  *



Yes, you are correct, Manny-boy. 
You're up


----------



## Celebthôl (Sep 15, 2003)

Starflower you can go...i have no internet


----------



## Starflower (Sep 15, 2003)

gee

thanks darling


what did Fili and Kili find inside the Mountain, in the Dragon's hoard ?



Starflower


----------



## meneldor (Sep 19, 2003)

fili and kili took golden harps strung with silver?


----------



## Starflower (Sep 22, 2003)

yes

go ahead


Starflower


----------



## meneldor (Sep 22, 2003)

Which dwarves who accompanied Thorin and Bilbo, though of Moria descent were not of Durin's line?


----------



## Celebthôl (Sep 22, 2003)

Befor, Bofor and Bombor


----------



## meneldor (Sep 22, 2003)

Good answer!


----------



## Starflower (Sep 23, 2003)

hang on... am I not right that they should be BIFUR, BOFUR and BOMBUR.. 

Starflower


----------



## Starflower (Sep 26, 2003)

aehm ... *discreet cough* , Thol, should you ask us a question? 


Starflower


----------



## Celebthôl (Sep 26, 2003)

Hehe, ill let you have this question again Starflower 

I can only answer, i can never think of good questions


----------



## Starflower (Sep 26, 2003)

ok then 


How long was Bombur asleep and what finally woke him up ?



Starflower


----------



## Celebthôl (Sep 26, 2003)

He was asleep for i believe 8 days (random guess)

And hunger woke him up. . .


----------



## Starflower (Sep 26, 2003)

nope in both cases 


Starflower


----------



## Lúthien Séregon (Sep 30, 2003)

Didn't he wake up on the seventh day?

As for what woke him up, I have no idea, I thought it was hunger as well...was it the rain that was falling when he woke up?


----------



## Starflower (Sep 30, 2003)

very good Luthien
he did indeed sleep for six days and woke when the rain started falling

go ahead


----------



## Lúthien Séregon (Sep 30, 2003)

Awesome!  Hmmm...

Which of the Dwarves was claimed to be the strongest by Thorin?


----------



## Celebthôl (Sep 30, 2003)

Dori


----------



## Lúthien Séregon (Sep 30, 2003)

Yup 

Your turn


----------



## Celebthôl (Sep 30, 2003)

LOL YAY!! 

Hum. . . 

How many of the 13 Dwarves were there when Smaug first descended into the Mountain?


----------



## Lúthien Séregon (Sep 30, 2003)

Ooh I know this!   I'll wait for someone else to reply though.


----------



## Celebthôl (Sep 30, 2003)

Naw, go on


----------



## Lúthien Séregon (Oct 1, 2003)

Nah that's okay, I probably couldn't think up another question right now, lol! but thanks though


----------



## Aulë (Oct 1, 2003)

Hmm...well there was Thorin...
Possibly Balin...

Not Fili, Kili, Dwalin, Oin or Gloin...
Not sure about the others.


----------



## The_Swordmaster (Oct 1, 2003)

I thought none of the dwarves were in the mountain when Smaug came upon the lonely mountain.


----------



## Starflower (Oct 6, 2003)

3 ?


----------



## Celebthôl (Oct 13, 2003)

Muahahahahahahahahaha, keep guessin


----------



## Aulë (Oct 13, 2003)

OK- I'll say 1
(Thorin)


----------



## Celebthôl (Oct 13, 2003)

Uh uh, keep going


----------



## Starflower (Oct 13, 2003)

four ?


----------



## Celebthôl (Oct 13, 2003)

uh uh


----------



## Aulë (Oct 13, 2003)

OK, 2
(Thorin and Balin)


----------



## Celebthôl (Oct 13, 2003)

Bulls eye!

Ur up. . .


----------



## Aulë (Oct 13, 2003)

Could you give me the quote where is says that?



What was one of Bungo Baggins' favourite sayings, that Bilbo also referred to?


----------



## Celebthôl (Oct 13, 2003)

No i cant  i dont have one, i just know that. . .


----------



## Aulë (Oct 13, 2003)

Where from?
Are you sure that the answer can be found in _The Hobbit_?


----------



## Celebthôl (Oct 13, 2003)

*starts to sweat*

SIR NO SIR!!!


----------



## Starflower (Oct 13, 2003)

well... i don't know if it's said in The HObbit, but Thorin was there and most likely Balin since he is the only one of the dwarves to be born before Smaug came to Erebor... I think we know only of Thorin being there for sure...


----------



## Celebthôl (Oct 13, 2003)

Well, i was always of the impression that Balin was there aswell. . . *shrugs*


----------



## Starflower (Oct 13, 2003)

hmm... he probably was..he was about 7 when Smaug came, which would have made him too young to be anywhere else really.... so - shall we conclude that Aule got the answer right and get this thread moving again ?


----------



## Celebthôl (Oct 13, 2003)

Yes ma'am.

Aulë, your up!


----------



## Starflower (Oct 13, 2003)

yes ma'am... I like that !  anyways, Aule, give us something to think about


----------



## Aulë (Oct 13, 2003)

I've already asked a question.

'What was one of Bungo Baggins' favourite sayings, that Bilbo also referred to?'


Pay attention next time, you young whipper snippers


----------



## Flame of Udûn (Oct 17, 2003)

"Every worm has its weak spot."


----------



## Aulë (Oct 19, 2003)

Yes indeedy.

Go ahead.


----------



## Flame of Udûn (Oct 21, 2003)

What relation was Bard to Girion?


----------



## Eru (Oct 21, 2003)

Though I don't think it mentions any specifics (i.e. son, grandson etc), it mentions Bard as a descendent of Girion. Will that do?


----------



## Flame of Udûn (Oct 22, 2003)

Yes, that is correct.


----------



## Eliot (Oct 27, 2003)

Yo Eru, it's your turn!


----------



## Eru (Oct 28, 2003)

Sorry, I am new, that is a valid excuse...

What three tribes of Elves went to Faerie in the West?


----------



## Idril (Oct 28, 2003)

Deep-elves, Light-elves & Sea-elves.


----------



## Eru (Oct 30, 2003)

Congratulations, that is correct! 

The floor is yours.


----------



## Maegnas (Nov 24, 2003)

*Bilbo*

How old was bilbo when He and Gandalf returend to the shire?


----------



## Celebthôl (Nov 25, 2003)

56


----------



## Maegnas (Nov 26, 2003)

That is correct. Your turn.


----------



## JOSHUASIGEP44 (Dec 17, 2003)

Next question?


----------



## Celebthôl (Dec 19, 2003)

Hmmm, how many words are in the hobbit (just the story)...


----------



## Saermegil (Dec 19, 2003)

Seriously?

because only people with an silly amount of free time OR with the Hobbit in an ebook could answer that


----------



## Celebthôl (Dec 19, 2003)

Yes seriously 

It was done for LOTR!


----------



## Saermegil (Dec 20, 2003)

Just let me find and download an ebook of the Hobbit. I iomagine that then i could find a way to count the words


----------



## Idril (Dec 20, 2003)

Thol, you wicked, wicked boy
I thought it was asked already and our esteemed Kangaroo friend *counted each word* personally


----------



## Lantarion (Dec 20, 2003)

*gasp* Thôl you sneaky little ******! 
Do you even know the answer to that yourself?


----------



## Celebthôl (Dec 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lantarion _
> *Do you even know the answer to that yourself?  *



*looks around sorta shifty*

Well....erm....*cough*.....ya see......*angelic smile* (Wheres mah bloody angelic smilie?!)


----------



## Captain (Dec 30, 2003)

It varies by edition, size of print, and size of the pages in different copies, but mine has 93,882 words.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jan 3, 2004)

Let's just say Captain is correct


----------



## Idril (Jan 4, 2004)

Aulë said:


> 95,337 is the correct amount.
> You're up Idril.


 21/04/03

LOL - not according to Aule.... , but then my figure excluded the note at the beginning


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jan 4, 2004)

Lol so then is Idril up? Haha


----------



## Idril (Jan 5, 2004)

Can someone take my turn please .


----------



## Captain (Jan 5, 2004)

So whose turn is it?


----------



## Starflower (Jan 5, 2004)

anyone can ask, it seem Idril is forfeiting her turn

I can ask 

which of the Company went on the first scouting mission on the Mountain ?


----------



## Captain (Jan 6, 2004)

If I remember correctly, was it Fili and Kili?


----------



## Starflower (Jan 7, 2004)

Captain said:


> If I remember correctly, was it Fili and Kili?




that's only partly right, FIli and Kili were part of the scouting team. Who else was involved ?


----------



## Manwe (Jan 9, 2004)

Was it Balin, Fili, Kili and Bilbo?


> Thorin sent out a scouting expedition to spy out the land to the South where the Front Gate stood. For this purpose he chose Balin and Fili and Kili, and with them went Bilbo.


----------



## Starflower (Jan 12, 2004)

thank you that is indeed correct


----------



## Manwe (Jan 16, 2004)

Yay!  
Where was Sting made?


----------



## Starflower (Jan 18, 2004)

"They were made in Gondolin for the Goblin-wars" so my answer is Gondolin


----------



## Manwe (Jan 19, 2004)

Correct! You may proceed


----------



## Starflower (Jan 19, 2004)

apart from the actual mithril coat, what else did Bilbo's dwarven armour consist of ?


----------



## grendel (Jan 21, 2004)

A belt of pearls and crystals, and a light helm of figured leather, strengthened with hoops of steel and studded with white gems.


----------



## Starflower (Jan 21, 2004)

there you go , well done !
your turn


----------



## grendel (Jan 22, 2004)

What is Durin's Day?


----------



## Inderjit S (Jan 22, 2004)

The first day of the Dwarvish new year?


----------



## grendel (Jan 23, 2004)

correct... which occurs on the first day of the last moon of autumn.

your turn...


----------



## Inderjit S (Jan 23, 2004)

What was Thorin fingering in the 'An unexpected party'?


----------



## Manwe (Jan 24, 2004)

Was it his gold chain?Or his harp maybe?Or his key?


----------



## cherryanie (Jan 24, 2004)

*im new*

how did beorn,golim,and bilbo change thoughout the book and also what did they learn about themselves?


----------



## Flame of Udûn (Jan 24, 2004)

Hello *cherryanie*. You must answer a question correctly before you can ask one of your own. And it must be a trivia question with a definate answer.


----------



## Inderjit S (Jan 25, 2004)

Manwe is correct, it was his gold chain.


----------



## Manwe (Jan 26, 2004)

Yay for me!
I was taking a bit of a stab in the dark because it doesn't actually say fingering (at least in my copy!)


> -here Thorin stroked the gold chain around his neck-


But then again you could have got the link from another section of the chapter
Oh well I got it right  

Complete this verse:'Stand by the grey stone when the thrush knocks...'


----------



## grendel (Jan 26, 2004)

"...and the setting sun with the last light of Durin's Day will shine upon the key-hole."


----------



## Manwe (Jan 26, 2004)

Correct Grendel!
You may proceed


----------



## grendel (Jan 27, 2004)

Who is Galion?


----------



## Starflower (Jan 27, 2004)

Thranduil's butler, who got drunk and thus enable Bilbo & co to escape 


What was Gandalf's present to Old Took ?


----------



## Aulë (Jan 27, 2004)

Galion is a butler in the Elvenking's halls.


----------



## Aulë (Jan 27, 2004)

Gandalf gave the Old Took a "pair of magic diamond studs that fastened themselves and never came undone till ordered".

Name 5 games that Bilbo enjoyed playing as an adult.


----------



## Manwe (Feb 20, 2004)

Give us a clue!!!!!


----------



## Starbrow (Mar 3, 2004)

I suppose one of the games would have been riddles. Other than that I have no idea, but I'll make a few guesses. I suppose Bilbo could have played Nine Pins and Croquet. How's that for a start?


----------



## Manwe (Mar 26, 2004)

Seems like it was an ending Starbrow..
As Lord of all  I decree that Aulë give the answer and ask a new question


----------



## Aulë (Mar 26, 2004)

Corr blimey- you lot haven't answered it yet?????
Wow!

It's been so long that even I have forgotten the answer!  
*spends 5 minutes trying to refind the answers*
Ah, there we go:
"quoits, dart-throwing, shooting at the wand, bowls and ninepins"


Who was the first Dwarf that Bilbo rescued from the Spiders?


----------



## Starflower (Mar 26, 2004)

i have to dig up my Hobbit to see where it says about the games... 
but answer to your question... Bombur ?


----------



## Aulë (Mar 26, 2004)

<<<<No>>>>


----------



## Starflower (Mar 26, 2004)

is it Balin?


----------



## Aulë (Mar 26, 2004)

<<<<No>>>>


----------



## Starflower (Mar 26, 2004)

was it Fili ?


----------



## Aulë (Mar 27, 2004)

Yeah
Your go.


----------



## Aulë (Jun 8, 2004)

Well since Starflower has abandoned us, I guess I'll have to post.

What did Bilbo call the 'Heart of Thorin'?


----------



## Arthur_Vandelay (Jun 8, 2004)

The Arkenstone

What and where is Faerie?


----------



## baragund (Jun 15, 2004)

OK, I'll bite...

Faerie is the old term that JRRT used for the Elves. As to location, would that be Tol Eressea?

I have a feeling I'm waaaaayyyyy off base because this is stuff from BOLT, not The Hobbit.


----------



## Flame of Udûn (Jun 16, 2004)

> They differed from the High Elves of the West, and were more dangerous and less wise. For most of them (together with their scattered relations in the hills and mountains) were descended from the ancient tribes that never went to Faerie in the West.


This is the sole mention of 'Faerie' in _The Hobbit_. It refers to Valinor.


----------



## Arthur_Vandelay (Jun 16, 2004)

Yep--you're up.


----------



## Nerds.Inc (Jun 30, 2004)

The large thrush that spoke the language of Dale.

*What color was the Arkenstone?*


----------



## Nerds.Inc (Jun 30, 2004)

Nevermind my post. Sorry, my bad.


----------



## greypilgrim (Jun 30, 2004)

The Arkenstone was blue, yes?


----------



## Flame of Udûn (Jul 1, 2004)

What in Bag End was the most technologically advanced object?


----------



## baragund (Jul 1, 2004)

It was a clock I believe.


----------



## Flame of Udûn (Jul 2, 2004)

Correct *baragund*.


----------



## baragund (Jul 2, 2004)

Drat!! I was afraid of that! Now I have to think of a question that isn't ridiculously easy.  

*Thinks really hard, tapping finger to forehead.*

Um, Um.... OK, hear goes...

What did Balin have to eat and drink at The Unexpected Party?


----------



## Manwe (Jul 12, 2004)

Seed-cake and beer?


----------



## baragund (Jul 22, 2004)

Sorry for the late reply, Manwe.  I've been away on vacation and I'm just getting caught up.

You are correct! Your turn. I hope you can come up with something that's not so easy!


----------



## Manwe (Jul 23, 2004)

Okay then 
Who told Bard were to find Smaugs weak spot?


----------



## ely (Jul 23, 2004)

The thrush?


----------



## baragund (Jul 23, 2004)

That's only half credit.  What's his name?


----------



## ely (Jul 23, 2004)

The thrush had a name?  I remember that only ravens (and, well, eagles) were called by their name...


----------



## baragund (Jul 23, 2004)

Oooops, my bad. You're right. I was thinking about the ravens. The thrush did not have a name.


----------



## ely (Jul 24, 2004)

What did Bilbo think that was better than flying?


----------



## Gandalf White (Jul 24, 2004)

Being back on solid ground?


----------



## ely (Jul 24, 2004)

Well, probably that too, but when the eagle asked Bilbo what could be better than flying then there was something specific Bilbo wanted to reply but didn't because he was afraid to anger the eagle.


----------



## greypilgrim (Jul 26, 2004)

Eating eggs? <just a guess>


----------



## ely (Jul 26, 2004)

No...


----------



## ely (Aug 6, 2004)

Oh come on people! It's not that hard...


----------



## greypilgrim (Aug 6, 2004)

You got me


----------



## FOEHammer (Aug 9, 2004)

Quite easy! Bilbo wanted a warm bath and breakfast on the lawn after that. 

Here is another easy one:

What color dragon was Smaug?


----------



## ely (Aug 9, 2004)

See, I told you it was easy.  



> What color dragon was Smaug?


Red?


----------



## ely (Oct 1, 2004)

Red and golden.  


What titles did Bilbo give to Smaug? (There are 5 of them, I think)


----------



## Kristaline (Oct 2, 2004)

Smaug the Tremedous
Smaug the Chiefest and Greatest of Calamities
Smaug the Mighty
Lord Smaug
Your Magnificence

How did Smaug know that Bilbo came in the company of dwarves?


----------



## Starbrow (Oct 3, 2004)

He could smell them.



> "I know the smell (and taste) of dwarf - no one better."



How long was Bilbo in the goblin-tunnels?


----------



## Kristaline (Oct 4, 2004)

From either Monday night or Tuesday morning to Thursday late afternoon or early evening.

And pardon me for requesting it to be more specific (in reference to the question about asking how Smaug knew that Bilbo was in the company of dwarves), but where did the smell of dwarves come from that Smaug discovered that he taunted Bilbo with in their first conversation?

Sorry...I am running out of time...if anyone wants to ask a better question, go right ahead...cya


----------



## Starbrow (Oct 4, 2004)

Smaug ate the ponies the dwarves had ridden.

Go ahead and ask another question.


----------



## Kristaline (Oct 5, 2004)

OK...forgive me if this one has been asked...I haven't the time to check all of the pages.

Who does Bilbo hand the Arkenstone to?


----------



## greypilgrim (Oct 5, 2004)

Gandalf! Gandalf!


----------



## Kristaline (Oct 5, 2004)

are you guessing?


----------



## greypilgrim (Oct 5, 2004)

I haven't read the Hobbit in ages, so...yes, that was a guess *cringes*

was i right?


----------



## Kristaline (Oct 5, 2004)

Gandalf would have probably been the wisest choice, but I don't think he was openly around when Bilbo handed it off. Forgive me if I am incorrect, but, I believe that Bilbo did not know he was in camp until after the Arkenstone was passed into the hands of another.

Perhaps you would like to dust off your copy? ;-)


----------



## Starflower (Oct 6, 2004)

i would guess... Thranduil the Elven King


----------



## Kristaline (Oct 6, 2004)

The Elvenking was present at the meeting when Bilbo handed the Arkenstone over, but it wasn't to him.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Oct 6, 2004)

In what part of LOTR does Sam suck his teeth?

Barley


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Oct 6, 2004)

In the spider scene, how did Bilbo decide that it was either Fili or Kili trapped in one of the cocoons, and how did he finally figure out that it was Fili?

Barley


----------



## Kristaline (Oct 6, 2004)

Barly,

I'll answer your question, if you answer mine.

Kristaline


----------



## Starflower (Oct 7, 2004)

ah, i got it now. Bilbo delivered the Arkenstone to Bard


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Oct 7, 2004)

Kristaline said:


> Barly,
> 
> I'll answer your question, if you answer mine.
> 
> Kristaline



Ah come now K, you're being coy with me! You'll have to answer the questions!

Barley


----------



## Starflower (Oct 7, 2004)

tsk tsk Barley!

you are disrupting our little trivia game

if you want to play you have to play by the rules...


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Oct 7, 2004)

Starflower said:


> tsk tsk Barley!
> 
> you are disrupting our little trivia game
> 
> if you want to play you have to play by the rules...



How so?????? I thought I _was_ playing by the rules: someone asks a trivia question and someone answers, no?

Barley


----------



## greypilgrim (Oct 7, 2004)

You must first provide an answer if you want to post a question. Starflower gave the correct answer, so now it's her turn to post the next question, see?

Don't worry Big B, nobody's mad atcha!


----------



## Starflower (Oct 8, 2004)

What did Bilbo have for breakfast at the Eagles' eyrie?


----------



## baragund (Oct 8, 2004)

Pieces of rabbit and/or a small sheep toasted on sticks over a camp fire.

Darn, no mint jelly to go with the mutton!


----------



## Starflower (Oct 8, 2004)

your turn baragund


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Oct 8, 2004)

greypilgrim said:


> You must first provide an answer if you want to post a question.



So far then, I've been beaten to the answers, preventing me from posting a question. Seems like that policy could use a bit of adjusting?

Barley


----------



## Starflower (Oct 8, 2004)

basically the rules say that whoever answers correctly to the previous question gets their chance to ask the next question and so on.. all you need to do is be on the lookout for when the next question is posted and answer it correctly 
if this goes too fast, you might want to try the LOTR trivia, which is a bit slower due to the more complex questions


SF


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Oct 8, 2004)

Starflower said:


> basically the rules say that whoever answers correctly to the previous question gets their chance to ask the next question and so on.. all you need to do is be on the lookout for when the next question is posted and answer it correctly
> if this goes too fast, you might want to try the LOTR trivia, which is a bit slower due to the more complex questions
> 
> 
> SF



I'm keep looking in FTTT!

Barley


----------



## baragund (Oct 8, 2004)

OK, What did Bilbo, Gandalf and the Dwarves have for dinner the first night they spent at Beorn's house?


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Oct 8, 2004)

baragund said:


> OK, What did Bilbo, Gandalf and the Dwarves have for dinner the first night they spent at Beorn's house?



It doesn't list what they ate: "...they had a supper, or a dinner, such as they had not had since they left the Last Homely House in the West and said good-bye to Elrond."

Later next day however, when Gandalf came back from "picking out bear tracks," it was reported that: "Gandalf pushed away his plate and jug – he had eaten two whole loaves (with masses of butter and honey and clotted cream) and drunk at least a quart of mead."

And still later: "Next morning they were all wakened by Beorn himself. 'So here you all are still!' he said. He picked up the hobbit and laughed: 'Not eaten up by Wargs or goblins or wicked bears yet I see'; and he poked Mr Baggins' waistcoat most disrespectfully. 'Little bunny is getting nice and fat again on bread and honey,' he chuckled. 'Come and have some more!'"

So I think you've asked a trick question. 

And now — my questions from post #616 still stand!

Barley


----------



## baragund (Oct 8, 2004)

I was thinking of the 'bread and honey' reference and I thought it was mentioned during their first night's stay. Oh well.

So Mr. B's question from post 616 is the one on the table. I have no idea what the answer is.


----------



## Kristaline (Oct 8, 2004)

OK...since barley's post is the one on the table and I said I would answer it after mine was answered correctly.

After crawling up to where the dwarves were dangling, and reaching the first one he saw that it had a blue hood, which meant Fili or Kili. After closer inspection he decided it was Fili by the long tip of his nose standing out of the webbing.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Oct 8, 2004)

Kristaline said:


> OK...since barley's post is the one on the table and I said I would answer it after mine was answered correctly.
> 
> After crawling up to where the dwarves were dangling, and reaching the first one he saw that it had a blue hood, which meant Fili or Kili. After closer inspection he decided it was Fili by the long tip of his nose standing out of the webbing.



Right!

Barley


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Oct 8, 2004)

*A Milestone!*

In this post I am doing something I have never done before: make a post strictly for the post count. But this post is my *1,000th post! O Frabjous Day! Calooh! Callay! I ain't no TTF virgin no more!*

Barley


----------



## Kristaline (Oct 8, 2004)

Congratulations!

Of course, I would like to get to 100 so I can spend hours thinking about just the right avatar.  Like I really have hours to spend on that.

OK...my next question:

How are Bifur and Bofur related to Bomber?


----------



## baragund (Oct 8, 2004)

Um, were they brothers?

Congrats on the milestone, Mr. B!  It's a big deal, especially in your case because your posts (at least those I've seen) typically have something intelligent to say. No spam to be seen!

And Kris, it's great seeing you get in the swing of things!  You'll have your avatar before you know it... Cool pictures, too! I'll go out on a limb and guess you might be a Chiefs fan?


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Oct 9, 2004)

baragund said:


> Um, were they brothers?
> 
> Congrats on the milestone, Mr. B!  It's a big deal, especially in your case because your posts (at least those I've seen) typically have something intelligent to say. No spam to be seen!



Thank you m'dear! You are especially discerning! (Now if I could just persuade others of this view...)

Bifur and Bofur weren't related although their names were similar. They seem to have been related to Bombur simply by showing up on Bilbo's doorstep with Gandalf at the same moment...? (It was Balin and Dwalin who were brothers.)

What was Bilbo's last action in the book?

Barley


----------



## ely (Oct 9, 2004)

Bofur and Bombur should be brothers, though I'm not sure it was mentioned in _The Hobbit_.



> What was Bilbo's last action in the book?


He handed something to Gandalf. A tobacco box, I think...


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Oct 9, 2004)

ely said:


> Bofur and Bombur should be brothers, though I'm not sure it was mentioned in _The Hobbit_



Why do you think so? And if it wasn't mentioned, how would you conclude that, outside of the name similarity?



> He handed something to Gandalf. A tobacco box, I think...



Right! "...and handed him the tobacco jar."

How were the men of Dale indebted to the Dwarves before Smaug destroyed everything?

Barley


----------



## Kristaline (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh...no, we don't. Let's take a step backwards, my fellow Hobbit fans.  

It does tell exactly in _The Hobbit_ how Bifur and Bofur were related to Bombur. (I know this because I just read it to my kids the other night)

And Ely was correct. Bofur is Bomber's brother. So how is Bifur related to them? And Baragund was partially correct, since one of them is Bomber's brother. Any one else want to venture a guess?

And to Baragund:

It's nice to see you out and about, too. We are Chiefs fans born and bred. Of course it doesn't hurt that we all look good in the RED!


----------



## ely (Oct 9, 2004)

> Bofur is Bomber's brother. So how is Bifur related to them?


Wasn't he their cousin?


----------



## Kristaline (Oct 9, 2004)

Yes! You are correct!


----------



## ely (Oct 9, 2004)

Hurray!  

We can answer Barley's question now: 



Barliman Butterbur said:


> How were the men of Dale indebted to the Dwarves before Smaug destroyed everything?


----------



## Flame of Udûn (Oct 10, 2004)

Kristaline said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> Of course, I would like to get to 100 so I can spend hours thinking about just the right avatar.  Like I really have hours to spend on that.
> 
> ...


I had already asked this question, in post number 120.


----------



## Kristaline (Oct 10, 2004)

My appologies...I tried to skim through and see what had been posted...does this mean I have been banned for breaking the rules?


----------



## ely (Oct 10, 2004)

Oh, don't worry, Kristaline, that can happen to everybody.  Besides, it was asked so long time ago that not many people remember it.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Oct 10, 2004)

Kristaline said:


> Oh...no, we don't. Let's take a step backwards, my fellow Hobbit fans.
> 
> It does tell exactly in _The Hobbit_ how Bifur and Bofur were related to Bombur. (I know this because I just read it to my kids the other night)



You're making me crazy.  I've looked everywhere for that reference. It says that _Balin and Dwalin_ were brothers ("When he got back Balin and Dwalin were talking at the table like old friends (as a matter of fact they were brothers)."), but I can find no reference for Bifur and Bofur as such! What page?

Barley


----------



## Kristaline (Oct 10, 2004)

Well, now Barley we can't be havin' ya go crazy on us.

I don't have my book, so I will have to recite from my swiss cheese memory. Forgive me if I make a mistake.

It is when the Dwarves are cut loose in the Spider sceen, Bombur is very groggy from being pinched and poked the most because he was the fatest. It says he is supported by his cousin Bifur and his brother Bofur.

May you find the peace you desire.  

Kristaline


----------



## Triandra (Dec 10, 2004)

yeah, that's right. I read the book 13 times, and remember that it said that.


----------



## Eledhwen (Jun 16, 2005)

Let's stoke this one up again. I haven't got The Hobbit by me at the moment, so let's try this one:

How many ponies did Smaug consume?


----------



## baragund (Jun 17, 2005)

Arrrgh! I don't remember! Um, um.... was it four?


----------



## Eledhwen (Jun 20, 2005)

No, not four. Smaug tells Bilbo how many he ate shortly after Bilbo gives the riddle of names that informs Smaug that they came via the Lake men.


----------



## Kelendil (Jul 11, 2005)

It's six.

I'm new here. Do I need to get conformation before I post my question?

If not, here it is:
In Over Hill and Under Hill, the goblins jump out before you can say what?


----------



## Eledhwen (Jul 12, 2005)

Welcome Kelendil! Well done with the ponies answer.

The answer to your question is _Rocks and Blocks_, I think.

If I'm right, here's a question Elrond asked: "What is Durin's Day?"


----------



## Kelendil (Jul 12, 2005)

New Year's Day according to the Dwarves. It is calculated by the last moon of Autumn.

On Bilbo's arrival home, he found all was not how he had left it. What did he suspect the Sackville-Bagginses of, and, what did he do to the Sackville-Bagginses in Lord of the Rings to make his point? (One of my favourite LOTR moments.)


----------



## Eledhwen (Jul 14, 2005)

Kelendil said:


> New Year's Day according to the Dwarves. It is calculated by the last moon of Autumn.


Yes, but the question was "What is _Durin's_ Day?". It involves more than just the moon; and without it they would never have got into the Lonely Mountain.


----------



## Kelendil (Jul 14, 2005)

Do you mean that it is the day that the thrush kocks thrice and the setting sun will shine its light on the keyhole of the secret entrance to the Lonely Mountain?


----------



## Gúthwinë (Jul 14, 2005)

Bilbo found his house being sold, thats all I can remember.



I'm new to this place so I will post a pretty hard question:

Who was the Twenty first steward(hint: its in the Rotk Appendices)


----------



## Kelendil (Jul 14, 2005)

Warrior93 said:


> Bilbo found his house being sold, thats all I can remember.


 
There's more to it than that, and I'm still waiting for conformation on my revised answer, so I suppose my question in on hold. (I hope I'm right now!!)


----------



## Kelendil (Jul 16, 2005)

Eledhwen said:


> Yes, but the question was "What is _Durin's_ Day?". It involves more than just the moon; and without it they would never have got into the Lonely Mountain.


 


> Posted by Kelendil: _Do you mean that it is the day that the thrush kocks thrice and the setting sun will shine its light on the keyhole of the secret entrance to the Lonely Mountain?_


 
Am I right?


----------



## Eledhwen (Jul 17, 2005)

Yes. Durin's Day occurs when the sun and the moon are in the sky at the same time on the last day of Autumn. This, together with the thrush etc, was foretold in the moon writing on Thror's map, as discovered by Elrond.


----------



## Kelendil (Jul 17, 2005)

YAY!!!

Refreshing my question:

On Bilbo's arrival home he found all was not how he had left it. What did he suspect the Sackville-Bagginses of taking, and what did he do when leaving Bag-End to make his point?


----------



## Aiglos (Jul 19, 2005)

Silver Spoons... and he left a bag of silver spoons for them to make the point...!!


----------



## Kelendil (Jul 20, 2005)

Yep...your question, Aiglos!!!


----------



## Aiglos (Jul 20, 2005)

Which substance allows Bilbo and the Dwaves to escape the halls of the Elven King...?


----------



## Starbrow (Jul 20, 2005)

Would that be wine?


----------



## Aiglos (Jul 22, 2005)

Yes!

Nice one Starbrow, and there was me thinking I had a great trick question! I was waiting for Elven Magic...Silmaril light etc etc.

Darn!  


Good 'ole Alcohol was responsible...

Your turn...


----------



## Starbrow (Jul 22, 2005)

Where did Tolkien use runes?


----------



## Manwe (Jul 22, 2005)

On the tombstone of the King of Moria


----------



## Starbrow (Jul 23, 2005)

Sorry, no. I guess I should have been more specific in my question.

Where does Tolkien use runes in The Hobbit?

But Tolkien did use runes on Balin's tomb in LOTR.


----------



## Gúthwinë (Jul 23, 2005)

Lol, Starbrow you have my old Avatar!


----------



## Starflower (Jul 25, 2005)

the runes are used in Thror's map, that Gandalf gave to Thorin


----------



## Starbrow (Jul 25, 2005)

You are correct, of course.

Time for your question.


----------



## Starflower (Jul 27, 2005)

What day of the week did Gandalf come to call on Bilbo?


----------



## Telëlambe (Jul 29, 2005)

Tuesday? Because the party was on Wednesday?


----------



## Starbrow (Nov 10, 2005)

Time to bring this thread to the surface again.

Telelambe, do you have a question to ask?


----------



## Telëlambe (Nov 11, 2005)

the floor is yours my friend:


----------



## Starbrow (Nov 12, 2005)

Which dwarves were especially good at lighting a fire?


----------



## e.Blackstar (Nov 12, 2005)

Ori and Nori, I believe.  Yesnomaybe?


----------



## Starbrow (Nov 14, 2005)

I would have replied sooner but I had computer problems yesterday. 

Anyway, you'll have to try again. It's not Ori and Nori.


----------



## baragund (Nov 15, 2005)

I believe it's Oin and Gloin.


----------



## Starbrow (Nov 15, 2005)

You're right. Go ahead and ask the next question.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Nov 15, 2005)

Bah, I knew it was a pair of rhyming ones. But I have unfortunately lost my copy of the Hobbit...


----------



## baragund (Nov 16, 2005)

Well, I just received in the mail my copy of The Annotated Hobbit so I can ask all kinds of mind-blowing questions about how this story came to be. 

What name did Tolkien have for the wizard before he settled on the name "Gandalf"?


----------



## e.Blackstar (Nov 16, 2005)

That's _mean_!


----------



## Thorondor_ (Nov 16, 2005)

Bladorthin 
I say we stick to the Hobbit.


----------



## baragund (Nov 16, 2005)

Drat! I was hoping people would gnash their teeth over that one for a _little_ whil longer.

Thorondor gets it! Your turn...


----------



## Thorondor_ (Nov 16, 2005)

How many teeth does Gollum have?


----------



## e.Blackstar (Nov 16, 2005)

Um...18?

Edit: No wait! Wait! 7!


----------



## Thorondor_ (Nov 17, 2005)

Hm, care to try again?


----------



## ely (Nov 17, 2005)

Was it six?


----------



## Thorondor_ (Nov 17, 2005)

Yes, you are next.


----------



## ely (Nov 17, 2005)

Who wanted red wine at Bilbo's tea-party?


----------



## e.Blackstar (Nov 17, 2005)

*hopelessly tries again*
Thorin?


----------



## Thorondor_ (Nov 18, 2005)

Gandalf and Thorin?


----------



## Starbrow (Nov 4, 2006)

Thorondor, I believe you have answered correctly. Why don't you ask a question?


----------



## Starbrow (Dec 10, 2006)

What portion of Smaug's treasure did Bard and the Lakemen demand from the elves for slaying the dragon?


----------



## Noldor_returned (Mar 7, 2007)

one fifth? That would be 20%.


----------



## Starbrow (Mar 7, 2007)

Hey, NR. I'm glad someone finally responded. It's been a while and I don't remember the answer. My daughter has borrowed my Hobbit book so I can't check, either. I'm pretty sure you're right, though, so go ahead and ask the next question.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Mar 9, 2007)

I was wrong, but I just went and looked it up. Is that allowed? I mean, can we look up the answer and still "guess"? I won't take a turn until I know yea or nay.


----------



## Starbrow (Mar 9, 2007)

IMHO it's okay to look up the answers. Some of the trivia questions I've seen are pretty obscure. I need the book to check if the answer is correct. I think I remember the answer now and it's not 1/5. ( I must get my book back from my daughter.)


----------



## Noldor_returned (Mar 11, 2007)

Well if nobody posts the answer in the next week or so I will.


----------



## Chymaera (Mar 11, 2007)

Starbrow said:


> What portion of Smaug's treasure did Bard and the Lakemen demand from the elves for slaying the dragon?


What portion of Smaug's treasure did Bard and the Lakemen demand from the "Dwarves" for slaying the dragon?

one twelfth (1/12)  

that is why there is an elf in twelfth


----------



## Starbrow (Mar 11, 2007)

You are right, IIRC. Maybe NR should verify it for me.

If you are sure you're right, you can ask the next question.


----------



## Chymaera (Mar 12, 2007)

What time of day did Bilbo rejoin the dwarves east of the Misty Mountains?


----------



## Noldor_returned (Mar 12, 2007)

About eleven o clock or something mid-morning wasn't it?


----------



## Chymaera (Mar 12, 2007)

no 

(ten characters)


----------



## Starbrow (Mar 12, 2007)

Bilbo escaped from the goblin tunnels around noon, but he didn't find the dwarves until later that day. I think it must have been after supper when the dwarves were all sitting around the campfire and Balin (or was it Dwalin) was standing watch.


----------



## Chymaera (Mar 13, 2007)

That is right


----------



## Starbrow (Mar 16, 2007)

How many riddles did Bilbo and Gollum exchange?


----------



## Noldor_returned (Mar 16, 2007)

Let's see...there was the teeth, the time, fish, the one about golden treasure box thing/key, mountain, flower on a hill, no legs and then if you count it the question, "What have I got in my pocket?"

By my count that's 7 and the final question, which would make it 8.


----------



## Starbrow (Mar 16, 2007)

Sorry, NR, that is not correct. Try again.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Mar 25, 2007)

In that case add one more. 8/9. I didn't want to do that because I thought somebody might know definitely.


----------



## Starbrow (Mar 25, 2007)

Keep trying; you're still not correct.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Mar 26, 2007)

Are we allowed to consult the books? I still count it as cheating, but since nobody has shown any bite...


----------



## Starbrow (Mar 26, 2007)

Since nobody's responding, I think it'd be okay. Besides, you could get the answer just by guessing numbers.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Mar 27, 2007)

Do you count Bilbo's final question as a riddle? It makes it easier to guess if we know whether to include it or not.


----------



## Starbrow (Mar 27, 2007)

Since the last question was not "a genuine riddle according to the ancient laws", I'm not counting it. BTW, your answer is very close.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Mar 29, 2007)

I figured I was only out by one or two, and after a quick scan I count nine.


----------



## Starbrow (Mar 29, 2007)

You are quite right.  Your turn to ask a question.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Mar 31, 2007)

Let's see...umm

How many nights does the Company stay with Beorn?


----------



## Chymaera (Mar 31, 2007)

Three nights and 4 days.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Apr 1, 2007)

Sure is, your turn Chymaera


----------



## Chymaera (Apr 1, 2007)

Where and when did Bilbo meet Thorin and Company at the beginning of their journey?


----------



## Noldor_returned (Apr 2, 2007)

A pub at either 11 or 10 am sharp. Do not be late. The pub was (if my mind hasn't died) The Ivy Bush or The Green Dragon.


----------



## Chymaera (Apr 6, 2007)

That is correct, 11 am sharp at the Green Dragon in Bywater.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Apr 6, 2007)

What colour was Oin's hood?


----------



## Telëlambe (Apr 12, 2007)

off the top of my head... Burgandy?


----------



## Noldor_returned (Apr 13, 2007)

-_-...I'm looking for the one plain colour. So no, burgundy is not correct, and neither is plain old purple.


----------



## Starbrow (Apr 14, 2007)

Was it a green hood?


----------



## Noldor_returned (Apr 15, 2007)

Bum-bump. Try again.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Apr 24, 2007)

I demand action! Somebody look it up if you have to.


----------



## ely (Jun 9, 2007)

Doesn't looking it up equal with cheating?  

Brown. So I looked it up. But I was already doubting between brown and grey. 

My turn now, yes? 

How many riddles were given in the riddle game between Bilbo and Gollum? (Excluding Bilbo's last question).


----------



## Turgon (Jun 9, 2007)

Okay, this is a total guess, and I maybe wrong; but the Hobbit is a book I read religiously every year, so I will be suprised if I am. Actually it's my favourite Tolkien book. 

Is it eight? I think I know them all... 

*crosses his fingers and hope he is right*


----------



## ely (Jun 9, 2007)

It's close, but not correct.


----------



## Turgon (Jun 9, 2007)

*shakes fist*

I can't think of anymore, and I don't want to look it up.

Grrr...


----------



## Noldor_returned (Jun 9, 2007)

Note to ely: On page 48 of this thread, we had the same question. The answer is nine, and then Bilbo's question made ten, but there were only nine official riddles.

However, I don't mind if someone else wants to post my trivia question. That is, if ely is happy with my answer.


----------



## ely (Jun 10, 2007)

You really expect me to read through the entire thread to see which questions have been asked before and which aren't?  

Well, I usually do a search.. forgot this time.. oops!  

Yep, you're right.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Jun 10, 2007)

Without looking at the book, place all the dwarves in alphabetical order. Please


----------



## Starbrow (Jun 11, 2007)

Balin, Bifor, Bofur, Bombur, Dori, Dwalin, Fili, Gloin, Kili, Nori, Oin,Ori, Thorin.

I hope I got the spellings right.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Jun 15, 2007)

The only incorrect spelling was Bifur...but doesn't really matter. Your go


----------



## Peeping-Tom (Jan 19, 2011)

Why do great threads go dead??? , No that's not a new question!

This Is : Without peeking in the book, what is the first word from Bilbo to Gandalf?


----------



## Prince of Cats (Jan 19, 2011)

GOOD!  

As in Good Morning. My there sure are a lot of things you use 'Good Morning' for :*p


----------



## Peeping-Tom (Jan 20, 2011)

Goodie..goodie...

Yes "Good(morning)" ....it is indeed! 

Come again...ask away, Prince Of Cats.


----------



## Prince of Cats (Jan 20, 2011)

Yes! I'm so glad that there's a The Hobbit trivia game going; The Hobbit is my favorite :*D 

That last question was a bit unfair for me to answer. I've spent countless nights in the past year with my collectors edition hard cover and a glass of wine by candlelight before bed reading The Hobbit :*) I think plenty of us other Tolkien scholars could have answered that one too. Now I ask, with the same rules as before - without looking - (and feel free to guess):

What was the name of the chapter in The Hobbit that begins with Thorin saying


> Now is the time for our esteemed Mister Baggins


?

Hint: It's two words. And remember, No looking!


----------



## camlost (Jan 20, 2011)

"Burgling Bumblings" ?

I know that's wrong, but it sounds like it might be a chapter in The Hobbit.


----------



## Prince of Cats (Jan 20, 2011)

camlost said:


> "Burgling Bumblings" ?
> 
> I know that's wrong, but it sounds like it might be a chapter in The Hobbit.


 
You're closer than you give yourself credit! The answer itself is incorrect but something about it puts you on the right track


----------



## Prince of Cats (Jan 23, 2011)

Okay okay maybe that's too hard of a question not to look up. Camlost is on the right track with the alliteration.

I say it's okay to look it up now so we can keep the trivia going :*up


----------



## Starbrow (Jan 23, 2011)

I apologize for dropping the ball on this thread a few years back.

The answer to Prince's question is "Inside Information."

Since I checked the answer, I'll go ahead and ask a question.

From where did the sword Thorin got from the trolls originally come?


----------



## Peeping-Tom (Jan 24, 2011)

Thorin's sword was "Orcrist" and it was forged in *Gondolin*.

-------------------------------------------------------

Who did Bilbo first see, when he fanally escaped from the Goblins (and Gollum)?


----------



## Kyranger (Jan 24, 2011)

I think it is Balin?


----------



## Peeping-Tom (Jan 25, 2011)

Yes, Balin it was...


----------



## Kyranger (Jan 25, 2011)

Who were the spears in Smaug's hoard made for?


----------



## camlost (Jan 26, 2011)

King Bladerthin, I believe.


----------



## Kyranger (Jan 26, 2011)

You got it, Camlost!


----------



## camlost (Jan 26, 2011)

Okay. 

Hmm, let's see... what was Bilbo's first payment for his services to Thorin?


----------



## Prince of Cats (Jan 26, 2011)

A mithril mail shirt made for an elven prince! :*) Smaug must have came before it could be delivered; blast that dragon!


----------



## camlost (Jan 27, 2011)

Yes, you're right.


----------



## Peeping-Tom (Feb 7, 2011)

We need another question, to keep this Hobbit-trivia going....

Prince of Cats...You're in the spotlight!


----------



## Peeping-Tom (Feb 10, 2011)

Peeping-Tom said:


> We need another question, to keep this Hobbit-trivia going....
> 
> Prince of Cats...You're in the spotlight!


 

Just keeping the thread on top...


----------



## Prince of Cats (Feb 11, 2011)

Peeping-Tom said:


> Just keeping the thread on top...


 
Thanks Tom!

Hmmm, let's see ... on what physical feature do we find _Esgaroth_?


----------



## Peeping-Tom (Feb 12, 2011)

> ...on what physical feature do we find _Esgaroth_?


 
Could be a trick question. :*rolleyes: If so, my answer would be that Esgaroth were build on top of an older Esgaroth. :*p

Or else that the original Esgaroth were build on the shores of the Long Lake...and the later rebuild town, Lake Town, were build _in_ the Long Lake...

Or am I completely lost and out of course?


----------



## Prince of Cats (Feb 13, 2011)

You're right, it _is _a bit of a trick question! The Long Lake is the answer I was looking for. It's your turn, Peeping-Tom :*up


----------



## Peeping-Tom (Feb 14, 2011)

What did Smaug do, at the first visit by Bilbo?


----------



## Bucky (Feb 15, 2011)

Peeping-Tom said:


> What did Smaug do, at the first visit by Bilbo?


 
sleep sleep sleep ~ sorry, I had to reply with at least ten letters for some silly admin reason


----------



## Peeping-Tom (Feb 16, 2011)

Yes, he slept...

Go on Bucky...


----------



## Bucky (Feb 16, 2011)

When did Gandalf say Thorin's grandfather Thrain went away during the unexpected party?

There are 2 partial answers, either of which I will accept since I had to look up the answer to confirm my memory was correct..... :*confused:


----------



## Starflower (Feb 17, 2011)

21st of April and a hundred years ago last Thursday


----------



## Peeping-Tom (Feb 17, 2011)

Well, Startflower postet one of the answers first...

But...

It was at the Unexpected Party, wednesday April 26 2941 TA (1341 Shire-year), that Gandalf told the story.

...one could just read this very same thread from the top down...
...or just jump to here : http://www.thetolkienforum.com/showthread.php?9901-The-Hobbit-Trivia&p=295346#post295346 :*p


----------



## Starflower (Feb 17, 2011)

Oh you mean when _during_ the party Gandalf told the tale? I misunderstood


----------



## Peeping-Tom (Feb 17, 2011)

No,no,no , I guess you won, Starflower.
There were two right answers to the question.



> When did Gandalf say Thorin's grandfather Thrain went away during the unexpected party?
> 
> There are 2 partial answers, either of which I will accept since I had to look up the answer to confirm my memory was correct


 
I just postet the second answer, that could be right...

But, we have to wait for Bucky's judgement... :*rolleyes:


----------



## Bucky (Feb 17, 2011)

Peeping-Tom said:


> No,no,no , I guess you won, Starflower.
> There were two right answers to the question.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Bucky's judgement, lol...

"There is only one righteous judge...."

Well, you _were_ waiting for something along those lines weren't you, lol?

;*)

Of course, Starflower is exactly right...

I must admit I haven't given Tolkien much thought lately, being, ahem, consumed by another book....

But what I was thinking of was April 21, 100 years ago last Thursday.' ~ just needed to check to see if it was correct. I'd actually forgotten the date!

I'm getting too rusty for this stuff.

Next.

BTW: The actual date...
Would that technically be Hobbit trivia? You would need information from 'The Tale of Years ' to figure that out!

Edit: I still can't spell, lol.


----------



## Starflower (Feb 18, 2011)

RE: the actual date of the Party, you don't need the TOY to know it, you can calculate it from '21st of April, 100 years ago last Thursday'. But if Thursday was the 21st of April, then Wednesday should be 27th, not 26th...

I'll get to the question soon, promise!


----------



## Starflower (Feb 18, 2011)

What event (I am looking for one specific event) prompted Bilbo to name his sword 'Sting'?


----------



## Bucky (Feb 18, 2011)

Starflower said:


> What event (I am looking for one specific event) prompted Bilbo to name his sword 'Sting'?


 
Killing the spiders with his dagger...

The spiders said 'the creature has a sting with him' or something to that effect.

Good enough?

BTW: in the context it was said, one DOES need TOY to get the date of when Thrain went away, because not only the date was given, but the year. :*eek:


----------



## Starflower (Feb 21, 2011)

> The spider evidently was not used to things that carried such stings at their sides, or it would have hurried away quicker.
> ...
> 
> Somehow the killing of the giant spider, all alone by himself in the dark without the help of the wizard or the dwarves or of anyone else, made a great difference to Mr Baggins. He felt a different person, and much fiercer and bolder in spite of an empty stomach, as he wiped his sword on the grass and put it back into its sheath.
> 'I will give you a name,' he said to it, 'and I shall call you Sting.'



Yep, all yours Bucky!


----------



## Bucky (Feb 22, 2011)

What was the name of the law firm that handled the auction of Bag End when Bilbo was presumed dead?


----------



## Peeping-Tom (Feb 25, 2011)

Wasn't it : Grubb, Grubb and Burrowes?


----------



## Bucky (Feb 25, 2011)

Well, Tom.....

Bingo!

I thought it was Chubb Chubb & Burrows ~ even after I looked it up to be sure, lol!

I had to edit my post, lol.


----------



## Peeping-Tom (Feb 28, 2011)

I'm sure Chubb Chubb & Burrows must have been the other competing law-firm in the Shire.:*D


What did Dori, Nori & Ori have inside their coats....and please, no obscenity here thanks. :*p


----------



## Starflower (Feb 28, 2011)

flutes I believe


----------



## Peeping-Tom (Feb 28, 2011)

Yes, the flutes it is...

You're up, Starflower


----------



## Bucky (Mar 1, 2011)

Viols nearly as big as themselves


----------



## Starflower (Mar 2, 2011)

Which of the dwarves were the best off after their barrel-riding adventure?


----------



## Bucky (Mar 2, 2011)

Fili & Kili


----------



## Starflower (Mar 3, 2011)

Good good, your turn


----------



## Bucky (Mar 3, 2011)

I'm rusty, but I'll try....

How many rights & lefts did Bilbo need to take to escape from Gollum's Lake?


----------



## spirit (Mar 6, 2011)

Six right and Four left?


----------



## Bucky (Mar 6, 2011)

No, but you're on the right track.....

Think a little bit higher.


----------



## gizmo3653 (Mar 7, 2011)

it is The Carrock because it's the closest one to his home.
___________________
Warehouse Shelving
Pallet Racking


----------



## Bucky (Mar 7, 2011)

The Carrock is not a number of rights & lefts..... :*D


----------



## Peeping-Tom (Mar 8, 2011)

Of course the Carrock is a number of lefts and rights...

First you walk *7* times around it to the *right* and then *6* times around it to the *left*, and when you're done... your head is spinning around, both left and right. :*D


Ohh... I just realize... thats the answer...:*rolleyes:


----------



## Bucky (Mar 8, 2011)

Dude....

it took you what? 4-5 days and you suddenly came up with that answer out of your head?

sniff, sniff.....

I smell a rat.......

Like a rat that looked in the book. ;*)

Correct.


----------



## Peeping-Tom (Mar 9, 2011)

Tries to whistle, looking down at my shoes and looking very innocent. :*o

Well, only one answered (I loved that answer, had a great laugh) and I just couldn't remember...so whats one supposed to do? Reading that darned book again, of course. :*p

I'm so sorry for cheating... won't do it again... promise... scouts honor... :*rolleyes:


*For how long was bilbo inside the Goblin-tunnel?*


----------



## Bucky (Mar 9, 2011)

Two days and nights.


----------



## Peeping-Tom (Mar 10, 2011)

Correct again, *Bucky.*

The party was captured early tuesday morning and Bilbo escaped thursday.
(we don't know exactly what time of day he escaped, just that the sun was up)


----------



## Bucky (Mar 10, 2011)

Ugh!

This is killing my brain trying to come up with good questions! :*confused:

Which Dwarf showed up first at Bilbo's door at The Unexpected Party?


----------



## Starbrow (Mar 10, 2011)

My first guess is Balin. If it's not him, I have 12 more guesses.;*)


----------



## Prince of Cats (Mar 10, 2011)

"Dwaahlin, at your service" I do believe :*)


----------



## Bucky (Mar 10, 2011)

Yeah, I've got to admit I pulled a Tom on this one....

I could have sworn it was Balin too....

But when I doubled checked the answer, I found to my surprise, it was Dwalin!

Being there's only so many qusetions (and Dwarves) I went with it anyhow. ;*)

So, you're up, Prince.


----------



## Prince of Cats (Mar 11, 2011)

How about a fun one: who were the five armies of the battle of five armies?? :*D:*D (reference to another TTF topic)

The real question: Who was the last character of the party to be introduced to Beorn?


----------



## Bucky (Mar 11, 2011)

Bombur the fat of course!

The five armies (I almost asked that, lol):

Men, Dwarves, Elves, Goblins and Wargs


----------



## Prince of Cats (Mar 11, 2011)

:*D ya sure got it, Bucky! Go ahead and post a new one for us


----------



## Bucky (Mar 13, 2011)

Exactly where did the Thorin & Company bury the trolls treasure that Gandalf & Bilbo later dug up?

Like: In the ___ by the ______.


----------



## camlost (Mar 20, 2011)

In the ground by the Loudwater.


----------



## Bucky (Mar 21, 2011)

Less specific, please, lol.


----------



## Starbrow (Mar 22, 2011)

In the woods by the road?


----------



## Bucky (Mar 22, 2011)

Okay, in the ground by the Loudwater is technically correct perhaps because 'The Hobbit says 'not far from the track by the river'.....


----------



## camlost (Mar 23, 2011)

Does that mean I get to ask a question?


----------



## Peeping-Tom (Mar 24, 2011)

*camlost*, Yes... I believe that Bucky's reply gave you that right... :*D


----------



## Bucky (Mar 24, 2011)

Ask away!!!!


----------



## camlost (Mar 24, 2011)

Hmm...

What killed Smaug? Who wielded it, who made it and what is responsible for its deadly mark?


----------



## Prince of Cats (Mar 25, 2011)

camlost said:


> Hmm...
> 
> What killed Smaug? Who wielded it, who made it and what is responsible for its deadly mark?


 
Well, Bard was the one who shot the black arrow. The old raven whose name slips me whispered in his ear at the last moment to wait for a shot where the skin was exposed underneath Smaug's underside-armor of jewels. As for who made it ... I believe it was handed down from his father and so I guess the men of Dale?


----------



## Bucky (Mar 25, 2011)

camlost said:


> Hmm...
> 
> What killed Smaug? Who wielded it, who made it and what is responsible for its deadly mark?



*The black arrow; Bard; Made by 'of old forged by the king under the mountain' responsibility for it's mark could go to Bilbo for finding the hole in Smaug's breast or the raven for delivering the news.*


----------



## camlost (Mar 25, 2011)

Bucky is closest, but one detail is incorrect.


----------



## Bucky (Mar 25, 2011)

Bucky said:


> *The black arrow; Bard; Made by 'of old forged by the king under the mountain' responsibility for it's mark could go to Bilbo for finding the hole in Smaug's breast or the raven for delivering the news.*


 

It wasn't the raven....it was the old thrush....

I pulled a Peeping Tom on that one though.

Actually I think Bard says "If ever you come from the forges of the true King under the mountain" too ~ yes that's it! :*o


----------



## camlost (Mar 26, 2011)

Okay, that settles it. Go ahead!


----------



## Bucky (Mar 27, 2011)

Speaking of birds ~ sorry, I'm getting confused on the breeds here ~ but the old bird that speaks with the Dwarves in the guardhouse to announce Smaug's death....

His name is ____ son of _____.

Fill in the blanks.


----------



## Kyranger (Mar 27, 2011)

Roac son of Carc


----------



## Bucky (Mar 28, 2011)

That was a mulligan...

You're up


----------



## Kyranger (Mar 29, 2011)

What five words did Gandalf warn Bilbo not to say within a hundred miles of Beorn's house?


----------



## Bucky (Mar 31, 2011)

Einie, Meanie, Minie & Moe?

Nah, that's only 4....

Furrier is one.
Coney is two.

I'm stumped or have to put on my thinking cap.


----------



## Prince of Cats (Mar 31, 2011)

I'm stumped too without looking


----------



## Peeping-Tom (Mar 31, 2011)

"lets all go bear hunting"


----------



## Starbrow (Apr 10, 2011)

How about trapper, tanner, and butcher along with furrier and coney?


----------



## Starflower (Apr 11, 2011)

Furrier, rug, cape, tippet, muff or any other such word


----------



## Kyranger (Apr 11, 2011)

You got it Starflower!:*)


----------



## Starflower (Apr 12, 2011)

Yeay!

On topic of Beorn...

What sort of flowers grew on outskirts of his (Beorn's) pastures?


----------



## Starbrow (Apr 13, 2011)

I would guess clover.


----------



## Starflower (Apr 14, 2011)

Yea! Your go Starbrow


----------



## Starbrow (Apr 15, 2011)

How old was Bilbo when he ended his adventure?


----------



## Sulimo (Apr 23, 2011)

a two handed cup

What is cram?


----------



## Sulimo (Apr 23, 2011)

sorry wrong question. I think he was 51?


----------



## Starbrow (Apr 25, 2011)

Good. Now you can ask your question.


----------



## Sulimo (Apr 28, 2011)

What is cram?


----------



## Unlimited (Apr 29, 2011)

Sulimo said:


> What is cram?


 
_it's an uninteresting type of biscuit, good for chewing exercises, but it has nutritional value! _

free question to the next person since I can't think of any and I don't want to repeat everyone else's anyway!


----------



## Peeping-Tom (May 4, 2011)

*Sulimo* is missing... and *Unlimited* has declared an "_open floor_"!

I'll just jump in and kickstart the thread again...

*Who expected the party to "come out one day and see the Long Marshes lying below"?*


----------



## Eru Ilúvatar (May 5, 2011)

and the Lonely Mountain beyond...

that would be dear Gandalf.


----------



## Peeping-Tom (May 6, 2011)

Yes Eru... Gandalf it was. :*up

Next question, please...


----------



## Eru Ilúvatar (May 6, 2011)

Name the weapon used to kill The Great Goblin.


----------



## Starbrow (May 7, 2011)

My first guess is Gandalf's sword, which I believe was Orcrist.


----------



## Eru Ilúvatar (May 7, 2011)

Orcrist was Thorin's sword...


----------



## camlost (May 8, 2011)

A sword killed the Great Goblin.

Okay, I was going to be coy. My reply to the expected response of "yes, but which sword!" would have been "why, Bilbo's _unnamed_ (at the time) sword." -.- ! ^^

EDIT: I hope my answer is correct otherwise I will really look silly. ><


----------



## Eru Ilúvatar (May 8, 2011)

ok you sorta look a little silly:*)


----------



## camlost (May 8, 2011)

Yes, I usually manage to look a bit silly! Of course, I'm wrong. It was all part of my plan to look foolish.

It was _Gandalf's_ sword, Glamdring! :*D

Oh, and just in case that is wrong:

It was _Gil-Galad's_ spear, Aeglos!
It was _Eol's _sword, Anglachel!
It was _Curufin's_ knife, Angrist!
...
It was _Fingolfin's_ sword, Ringil!


----------



## morgoth145 (May 9, 2011)

a goblet
what were the three names of the trolls?


----------



## morgoth145 (May 9, 2011)

accidentally clicked reply XD sorry guys made a mistake, i thought i was on the last page where is saw a question but it was the first page


----------



## Prince of Cats (May 9, 2011)

Bill, Burt & Tom of Course! :*)


----------



## camlost (May 14, 2011)

I'm going to be away for a bit, so if my answer was correct I forfeit my turn.


----------



## Starbrow (May 14, 2011)

I think Prince should ask the next question.


----------



## Prince of Cats (May 14, 2011)

Oh wait- no! I didn't realize that the previous question hadn't been finished when Morgoth asked his question. Eru still has to confirm the answer or challenge others to give it a try I believe


----------



## Eru Ilúvatar (May 15, 2011)

The correct answer was Glamdring.


----------



## Starflower (Jan 9, 2012)

Time to resurrect this?

Q: What was Bilbo's gift to Thranduil after the Battle of Five Armies and what was it a 'compensation' for?


----------



## Starbrow (Jan 9, 2012)

I'm going to guess on this. Did he give him the necklace of Girion in compensation for the king's "hospitality" while Bilbo was hiding in the elves' cave.


----------



## Starflower (Jan 10, 2012)

Almost but not quite, have another guess


----------



## host of eldar (Jan 10, 2012)

It was arkenstone and it was given by bilbo to stop a possible battle between dwarves and the elven folk of thranduil. the argument was about Smaug's treasure..


----------



## Starflower (Jan 11, 2012)

Bilbo did give the Arkenstone to him yes, but not as a gift and it's not what I'm looking for.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Jan 11, 2012)

It was a necklace of pearls and silver metal wasn't it?


----------



## Starflower (Jan 12, 2012)

mmmm yes it was! Do you know what Bilbo said it was for? (It's OK if you don't, you can ask the next question anyway)


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Jan 12, 2012)

was it for the wine that he'd drank and food that he'd ate and the hospitality that the elf king didn't know he was providing?


----------



## Bucky (Jan 12, 2012)

Room & board I believe.


----------



## Starflower (Jan 13, 2012)

wine and food and hospitality, i.e. room and board 

Erestor, go ahead


----------



## Skyla_Mae_03 (Dec 30, 2016)

Is this Q & A session still up and running? It hasn't been used in a while.


----------



## Oyarsa (Jan 19, 2017)

What type of cup did Bilbo steal from Smaug?


----------



## Gigantor (Apr 6, 2017)

BlackCaptain said:


> LOTR has got its trivia, Bag End's got its (or is that the Hall of Fire?) so im gonna start a The Hobbit trivia game! If youve played it at all in the LOTR section, it works just the smame...
> 
> 
> How many teethses does Gollum haveses?


he only has 9, as he said


----------



## Gigantor (Apr 6, 2017)

Oyarsa said:


> What type of cup did Bilbo steal from Smaug?


A golden cup


----------



## Gigantor (Apr 6, 2017)

BlackCaptain said:


> Sky blue
> 
> Try this WITHOUT using the book:
> What two Dwarves scout ahead in the mountain pass?


Fili and Kili, two of the most boss dwarves evarrrrr.


----------



## Gigantor (Apr 6, 2017)

DurinLongBeard said:


> cattle, horses and thats all cause bees are insects
> 
> what were the trolls names that the company ran into?


Tom, Bert, and William


----------



## hxrxy (Aug 26, 2017)

Gigantor said:


> he only has 9, as he said


In the book he says he has six however


----------



## The Elvish Minstrel (Aug 26, 2017)

Gigantor said:


> Fili and Kili, two of the most boss dwarves evarrrrr.


Ikr?!


hxrxy said:


> In the book he says he has six however


I always thought that was a weird change.


----------



## hxrxy (Aug 27, 2017)

(In the book) which dwarf fell into the enchanted river in which forest?

(Try this without the book)


----------



## EcthelionL (Aug 27, 2017)

hxrxy said:


> (In the book) which dwarf fell into the enchanted river in which forest?
> 
> (Try this without the book)


Bombur (the fat one) in Mirkwood


----------



## hxrxy (Aug 27, 2017)

EcthelionL said:


> Bombur (the fat one) in Mirkwood


Correct, I have a feeling these are too easy for you


----------



## EcthelionL (Aug 27, 2017)

hxrxy said:


> Correct, I have a feeling these are too easy for you


We'll see... Here's a new one:

What is happening to Bilbo’s possessions when he returns home?


----------



## hxrxy (Aug 27, 2017)

EcthelionL said:


> We'll see... Here's a new one:
> 
> What is happening to Bilbo’s possessions when he returns home?


They're being sold aren't they? (According to the film)


----------



## EcthelionL (Aug 27, 2017)

hxrxy said:


> They're being sold aren't they? (According to the film)


I haven't seen the film. I watched the first and thought it was rubbish.

In the book Bilbo's possessions are being auctioned so I guess you are right. Your turn.


----------



## hxrxy (Aug 27, 2017)

Which dwarf returns to Bag End at the end and what is he handed? (No cheating)


----------



## Starbrow (Aug 27, 2017)

Palin visited Bag End. Did Bilbo hand him a cup of tea?


----------



## hxrxy (Aug 27, 2017)

Starbrow said:


> Palin visited Bag End. Did Bilbo hand him a cup of tea?


It was Balin, but it was Gandalf who was given a tabacco jar... my mistake, your turn


----------



## Starbrow (Aug 27, 2017)

I was guessing about the cup of tea. I really have no idea about that.


----------



## hxrxy (Aug 28, 2017)

Starbrow said:


> I was guessing about the cup of tea. I really have no idea about that.


Your turn then, Starbrow


----------



## Starbrow (Sep 4, 2017)

What were 2 of the insulting names Bilbo called the spiders when he was trying to distract them?


----------



## hxrxy (Sep 4, 2017)

Starbrow said:


> What were 2 of the insulting names Bilbo called the spiders when he was trying to distract them?


Bilbo called them Old fat spiders and and old tomnoddys but he also chanted attercop meaning
Venom-head


----------



## Starbrow (Sep 5, 2017)

You are correct. Your turn to ask a question.


----------



## grimulagir (Sep 6, 2017)

WOW, I learned a lot by reading this thread  (I'm new here)
In addition to LoTr, I'm also interested in MMORPGs such as PoE, known as the path of exile, would like this game. If you want to buy PoE Currency such as Exalted orbs, then I invite you
https://odealo.com/games/path-of-exile/harbinger-hardcore


----------



## hxrxy (Sep 9, 2017)

Which dwarf was on look out before Bilbo revealed himself after they had escaped the goblin tunnels?


----------



## EcthelionL (Sep 9, 2017)

Balin. He was a bit in awe of Bilbo after that - of course, he didn't know about the ring.


----------

